# The New DOW International College



## ambianum

So I don't think this topic has been discussed yet bc its fairly new, but has anyone heard about the new college in Karachi made just for foreign students? It's called DOW International College, and the people at DOW Medical want all the kids from abroad to go there bc it costs $10,000 which would help their funding for the other DUHS schools. My question is does their degree count? Meaning is it recognized bc since they made this new college they are making it harder for students from the US or wherever to get into the DOW Medical which is where I wanna go. The first batch of kids have already started this June and the the second batch starts in Nov. Anyone here from the first batch? Please respond, this is soo confusing.


----------



## fayyazka

well i juts found out when reseaching abt the old dow medical college , adn it seems its a good college and people like us foeriegns can get in


----------



## badshah

Salaam Guys
i am currently attending the new DOW International.. i am in the 1st batch.. currently we have 20 something students... The building of the campus is tight.. If you have a place to live and you are dedicated to studying medicine for 5 years then you should apply here... the admission process is pretty simple since this is DIMC's first year.. the fees is 10,000 american dollars for both locals and foreigners..they also have temporary hostels which arent very safe.
AH


----------



## F_Med

Hi, 
I had a question. I have gotten admission to DOW International Medical College.
Last year, when I had my IBCC equivalence made, they reduced 20 % of of my high school grades and thus I was no longer eligible to apply to a medical school in Pakistan.
If I attend DOW international, won't I have problems later on when trying to obtain my PMDC certificate?


----------



## Rehan

F_Med said:


> Hi,
> I had a question. I have gotten admission to DOW International Medical College.
> Last year, when I had my IBCC equivalence made, they reduced 20 % of of my high school grades and thus I was no longer eligible to apply to a medical school in Pakistan.
> If I attend DOW international, won't I have problems later on when trying to obtain my PMDC certificate?


Yes you will. This is a shady area. You need at least 660 in order to later on be certified by the PMDC and if you have been granted admission without having that score I would attempt to somehow have IBCC re-evaluate your transcripts and let them know that you've already been admitted. That might help.


----------



## georgebush

did u give dow ur ibcc scores before u were given admission


----------



## Junnat

From what I have read and heard Dow International Medical College (DIMC) and Dow Medical College (DMC) are the same it's just that DIMC is an addition to DMC; just another building and campus for International students.


----------



## Nausha

what are the requirements for dow international? i havent heard much about this, but it seems like a good school. how would you apply to dow international? do we have to send our applications straight to dow international (individually, like we would for AKU and Shifa) or do you send it through the hec, since dow is a government school?


----------



## fayyazka

when is the next semester at DIMVC starting , i heard nov, first week, is it right, and is it possible to get admitted at DIMC right now, r admissions still open


----------



## nagasri1

hi will there be any entrance to get into dow medical coll for international students ?whats the fee infra structure?whats the age limit to get into that coll?


----------



## asarah

hi when is the next semester for dimc after the nov one?


----------



## desimaniac

That will probably be sometime in 2008... November or December..


----------



## Sarah08

If anyone has any information on this, please post! I am interested in going here and any info would be extremely helpful. Thanks


----------



## aimam1

Sarah08 said:


> If anyone has any information on this, please post! I am interested in going here and any info would be extremely helpful. Thanks


 
ME 2!


----------



## Nausha

Is there anyone out there who is actually attending DIMC? from what i've read, *badshah* said that he was attending that school and is in the first batch of students there. since DIMC is a newer addition to DMC, there isnt much information available on the web about it. i'm really interested in that particular college since its mainly for foreigners, but i dont know much about it and dont know where to start. can someone answer these questions? appreciate it


----------



## mrazi

im at DIMC and there is a website [ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ] for more info. its a nice building (temporay the real building is being built just at the back). im in the second batch and we have a lot of students from UAE and bits here and there from usa and canada. there are also about 40 local kids. u have to give the SAT (min. 1500) with a yr of bio chem physics.


----------



## Sarah08

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]

they posted some more pics and info. it seems like a good school and their building is awesome! do they have hostels there? i heard that there is an ayah per every 2 kid or something.....


----------



## Nausha

i was on the DUHS website that was provided above and decided to research DMC in addition to DIMC. Theres a link under the DMC category labeled 'admission form' which i've tried clicking on many times, but my computer cant seem to access it. i was able to reach the application for DIMC, but not DMC. can someone give it a try?

how is the competition amongst foreigners when applying to both DIMC and DMC? and what is considered a good SAT score out of 2400?


----------



## Mush

how is the competition amongst foreigners when applying to both DIMC and DMC? and what is considered a good SAT score out of 2400?

SAME QUESTION as posted by nausha...also does anyone know about the admissions for the next batch...when are they starting ...should one apply as soon as they start or is it ok to go after a month...because if they start in june i can not go i have classes till end of july...or should i fill and send the admission form....

also please tell us more about the hostels..?? how are they ...is it advisable to live in an apt sharing with another student in a safe area or in the hostels...with the "halaat" in karachi im not so sure...?

hope to get a reply soon!


----------



## DrPlasma

*A very Important ISSUE guys to clarify before the admission!*

*DOW INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE*

Are they approved by the California medical board. 

I know DOW is but I don't see Dow IMC on it. 

It kinda reminds me of Poznan University in Poland their English 4 or 6 year program is NOT approved by California medical board, but their native language medical programs are approved by California medical board. 

This is from California medical board website *Warning:* Some recognized medical schools that teach in their native language are opening English language medical school programs. The English language programs are not recognized unless specifically stated, e.g., "University of Pecs Faculty Medicine" and "Pecs University Medical School English Program (6-year English Program)." The English language programs must apply for recognition and receive approval from the Medical Board of California for the education received from the English language program to be eligible to qualify an applicant for licensure requirements in California.

I wish some one can shed some light on this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Smeer

Nausha said:


> and what is considered a good SAT score out of 2400?


Good question. I would think that a score of 2000+ would be within competitive range.


----------



## Madiha

Sallam,
I am also interested in applying there but i got email yesterday from them that they see SAT 11 as well and they require 2 science sub SAT score minimum 700. I am not sure if DIMC is reliable. Can some body help me? Is there anyone who is in DIMC and can pass some information about the area and safety as well?


----------



## Madiha

They require minimum of 1500 SAT score out of 2400


----------



## DrPlasma

*DIMC recognizability from California medical board.*

Bump! still no replies!


----------



## Iqra786

Does Dow need SAT II 's as a reqiurement for entry, if yes, then which ones. Also which are the Private Medical colleges in Pak, other than govt colleges?


----------



## MastahRiz

You really need to read some of the other threads on this forum if you're still asking questions like that.


----------



## [email protected]

Madiha said:


> Sallam,
> I am also interested in applying there but i got email yesterday from them that they see SAT 11 as well and they require 2 science sub SAT score minimum 700. I am not sure if DIMC is reliable. Can some body help me? Is there anyone who is in DIMC and can pass some information about the area and safety as well?


Hi Madiha,

As DIMC is a part of DMC and recognised by the PMDC, so reliability is not an issue at all. As far as security is concerned, it is built at quite a safe place, and also the hostels are within the campus area. When are you planning to apply for it?


----------



## DrPlasma

[email protected] said:


> Hi Madiha,
> 
> As DIMC is a part of DMC and recognised by the PMDC, so reliability is not an issue at all. As far as security is concerned, it is built at quite a safe place, and also the hostels are within the campus area. When are you planning to apply for it?


Hey Faizan, 

How many foreign students are there with yaa in the class? 

Thanks.


----------



## khalidi

Salamz... I m Khalid ..from Saudi Arabia !! in FSc.....after one month i m gonna b free in july....how is da comptition in DOw plz reply !!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

DrPlasma said:


> Hey Faizan,
> 
> How many foreign students are there with yaa in the class?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Plasma,

I am not quite sure but I guess there were around 35-40 students in first batch, but the numbers will increase in the future as that was their first year. I think you should apply for it if you can afford to live that far from your family!!

and one more thing, DIMC is only for foreign students and not for local students, u will find only foreigners there, this is the actual reason they have named it as dow international medical college


----------



## saima1127

Hey! I was wondering...does anyone here go to DIMC?
im graduating high school next month and planning on applying there for nov. admission.. 
i called DIMC a couple of times but u know how everything works in pak i couldnt get thru to anyone and get them to give me an answer.
okay so my question: 
i have taken the SAT three times so like would they count the most recent one or the best one or would they take the best score out of all three areas like writing, math and critical reading and add that up? 
someone PLEASE PLEASE answer this question for me!!! 
i really really need to know. 
thannks!!
oh yeah another question... is it safe to go to med school in pak these days? my parents keep changing their mind cuz of everything thats been going on lately. let me know by ur experiences. 
thanks a lot guys


----------



## Nausha

Hey saima, I'm also planning on applying to various med schools in pakistan and am going through the exact same trouble you are. To answer your question, I'm pretty sure DIMC, as well as many other schools, will accept EITHER your most recent score, or your highest score overall. i haven't heard of very many schools taking the best of all your math or writing scores by adding them up to get your total score. If that were the case, then most people wouldn't be facing problems concerning the SAT I and its competitiveness. If an applicant had taken it more than once, then theyre bound to improve with each test taken. As you said, you've taken it a total of three times, so im guessing you've got a pretty solid score, that is, if you improved with each test.


----------



## saima1127

thanks nausha. that was helpful! 
i have another question i forgot about earlier...hehe
what scores do people usually make on their SAT to get into DIMC? i know the minimum is 1500 and thats really low so i was wondering if the scores were around it or a lot higher like closer to 2000- 2400. i asked the adminstration at dimc and they said that it depends on the kids that apply that year but im sure they have an average or something. does anyone know?


----------



## DrPlasma

[email protected] said:


> Hey Plasma,
> 
> I am not quite sure but I guess there were around 35-40 students in first batch, but the numbers will increase in the future as that was their first year. I think you should apply for it if you can afford to live that far from your family!!
> 
> and one more thing, DIMC is only for foreign students and not for local students, u will find only foreigners there, this is the actual reason they have named it as dow international medical college


Thanks for the vital info. I red that they also take locals if they can pay in $$$ the same fee as the foreign students. 

How about living on campus like dorms etc, don't have a seperate dorm for the students as well, if they do how much does it cost? What's your view on that?

Appreciate it.


----------



## Nausha

We haven't been getting very many responses about DIMC in this thread. If you currently attend DIMC and happen to see this, please take some time out of your schedule and help us out by providing some info about the college, it would really help.

Also, does anyone have any recent pictures of DIMC that they can post up? I've already seen the ones on the main webpage, but they're kinda old.

Thanks.


----------



## Rehan

DIMC is now approved by the IMED and FAIMER, meaning that graduates from DIMC are allowed to take the USMLE and upon passing it be eligible to practice in the United States.


----------



## DrPlasma

Rehan said:


> DIMC is now approved by the IMED and FAIMER, meaning that graduates from DIMC are allowed to take the USMLE and upon passing it be eligible to practice in the United States.



Thanks very much for this info regarding DIMC. 

Rehan why do DIMC needed a separate approval from IMED AND FAIMER if it's under DOW medical college and a part of DIMC?

DOW INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE

Are they approved by the California medical board, I don't see their english program approved like they way they have other Hungarian medical schools and one polish school Jagiellonian University in Krakow, Poland. 

I don't see DIMC on it or Dow medical school international medical college.

It kinda reminds me of Poznan University in Poland their English 4 or 6 year program is NOT approved by California medical board, but their native language medical programs are approved by California medical board.



This is from California medical board website Warning: Some recognized medical schools that teach in their native language are opening English language medical school programs. The English language programs are not recognized unless specifically stated, e.g., "University of Pecs Faculty Medicine" and "Pecs University Medical School English Program (6-year English Program)." The English language programs must apply for recognition and receive approval from the Medical Board of California for the education received from the English language program to be eligible to qualify an applicant for licensure requirements in California.

I wish some one can shed some light on this issue.

Thanks.

Appreciate your info. 

Sincerely, 

DrPlasma.


----------



## SIDDIQUINM

Can somebody tell me about the hostel living in DIMC ? Is loadshedding affects the life and education ? Is it safe ?

Nadia


----------



## Xero

I don't think so they shud have some generators to cope with load shedding! All good colleges have generators!


----------



## Iqra786

hi, I have taken SAT I, but i never took SAT II in the subjects they want, will this limit me to apply there??


----------



## Xero

Well they want SAT II results. I am pasting sme points frm their Eligibility Criteria section.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The candidate should have passed Matric / O Level / Equivalent examination from an institution outside Pakistan.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The candidate should have passed Inter Science / A Level / Equivalent examination from an institution, outside Pakistan.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The candidate should have IBCC equivalence certificate (if examination passed are other than Matric and Inter Science *OR* They have to submit SAT II (science subjects) score of Min 700 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The selection and merit criteria for overseas candidates will be the marks of IBCC equivalence or SAT II score, (equated with IBCC formula).[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]overseas candidates who have studied Biology and Chemistry but have taken Mathematics in place of Physics can also apply, but they will have to submit SAT II (SCIENCE SUBJECTS) SCORE MIN 700, IN LIEU OF IBCC EQUIVALENCE CERTIFICATE.


[/FONT][/FONT]Source:
[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]​


----------



## Iqra786

ok, so u r saying that overseas candidates can apply through their IBCC equivilence certificate only , OR the can just submit SaAT II IBCC equivilence certificate. So is EITHER OR, not both at the same time, right??


----------



## Xero

Either!! But if u submit SAT II then u will have to show the IBCC certificate. MedGrunt told me that in the other thread!


----------



## Iqra786

Ok, then i will submit only my transcript Iconverted BCC marks to DIMC, not at all SAT II. DIMC will not going to ask me for SAT II's later in i get in with the transcript converted IBCC marks, will they??


----------



## Xero

Well u will have to sumit either of the two. If u submit IBCC equivalent certificate the won't ask for your SAT II result. but if u submit SAT II then u will have to show ur IBCC certificate!


----------



## saima1127

does anyone here know if they have been admitted to dimc yet for the october 2008 semester?


----------



## cali4niakuri

how are the hostels for DIMC??


----------



## ssamster89

looks like i'm goin' to dow


----------



## Tarikq786

ssamster89 said:


> looks like i'm goin' to dow


How did you find out already?


----------



## ssamster89

...ppl start finding out by now...as far as i know...
and the president had talked to my friend's dad..


----------



## danny

ssamster89 said:


> ...ppl start finding out by now...as far as i know...
> and the president had talked to my friend's dad..


interesting... very! #eek


----------



## Tarikq786

Well I'm leaving for Pakistan in about 12 hours so I'll probably find out while I'm there checking out the school.


----------



## ssamster89

yea i'm leaving right AFTER eid...since school starts on oct 8


----------



## US_medstudent

ssamster89 said:


> looks like i'm goin' to dow


I called them a few days ago and spoke to the directer of admissions, he told me they dont start the process until after the deadline but it seems like you have an inside hook up..I guess the rest of us are going to just wait it out..


----------



## ssamster89

haha naw dude...i'm going on my own merit..i owned the sat ii's and the minimum...is JUST 550...so basically they told us that my friend and i are in, since our scores are good and all...no way do i have a hook up...i hpe everyone that attends, gets in based on their merit


----------



## Sarah08

Salam! So I have applied to DIMC and am in PK currently visitning Med Schools. I've seen the major ones in Lahore but I must say that DIMC is probably the best school for us overseas Pakistanis. I just visited the campus today and got to meet with the dean, teachers and students. They are all very nice and I'm pretty sure it would be easy to get situtated into this school because most of the people are from out of the country so it would be a comfort zone, socially. There is a new DIMC campus that is in the process of being built. It's very big but it will take about two more years. However, the temporary setup (you can see these pics on the main DIMC webpage) has been newly renovated and is still VERY GOOD. It's a clean building that has been well established. Because there is consturction going on, hte place has a little dust and stuff but other than that inside hte school I felt like i was at an american college. The new girls hostel (i dont know if there is one for guys) IS AMAZING. it's brand new...opening sept 1 2008. it's very nice. two girls per room. the rooms are a pretty good size and there is a conjoined bathroom. it's bigger than most dorms in american colleges. there will be a masjid, lounge, dining hall and game room within the hostel. i really liked the school. when we talked to the dean she seemed like she really understood the needs of foregin students and have/are built/building the campus accoridngly. inshaAllah i hope that everyone that wants to get in does. hope this helps


----------



## MastahRiz

thanks for helping out


----------



## US_medstudent

Whats the electriity situation on campus? Anyone visit the male hostels? Do the hostels have generators?


----------



## danny

US_medstudent said:


> Whats the electriity situation on campus? Anyone visit the male hostels? Do the hostels have generators?


Heard that they don't have to see the bad side of electricity that often... For some reason, electricity problems there are quite resolved; however, recently karachi is going through some sort of electricity crisis... #sad


----------



## ghakc2r

there is no boys hostel in dimc


----------



## Sarah08

there is no BOYS hostel at DIMC. and fyi the girl's one lacks AC. you gain some you lose


----------



## Nausha

Anyone receive any news on whether they got in or not?


----------



## Smeer

Nausha said:


> Anyone receive any news on whether they got in or not?


Someone else posted the same question a while back on the "Need Help With DIMC Foreigner's Application and the Ibcc Equivalence Form!!!" thread about 2-3 weeks ago. The response was that you should try calling up DIMC and asking them directly whether or not you've been accepted.

You can read the original (previous) inquiring post and reply here.

**Props to the site's "search" function, helped me find the post I was looking for #yes.


----------



## Tarikq786

I'm in Karachi right now visiting all of the schools around here and DIMC is the best I've seen aside from AKU. Inshallah I'll be going to DIMC this upcoming session. If any guys from the new upcoming batch are in town and are trying to arrange a place to stay, send me a message. I'm looking at a place in Clifton right next to the Forum mall (25-50 mins drive to the school depending on traffic conditions.)


----------



## Sidra

I applied to DIMC and I'm curious to know about when they are going to announce the list of successful candidates to be called for an interview. =\ is there anyway we can check?


----------



## MedGrunt

Sidra said:


> I applied to DIMC and I'm curious to know about when they are going to announce the list of successful candidates to be called for an interview. =\ is there anyway we can check?





Smeer said:


> you should try calling up DIMC and asking them directly whether or not you've been accepted.


seems like a pretty good idea to me...


----------



## Tarikq786

Sidra said:


> I applied to DIMC and I'm curious to know about when they are going to announce the list of successful candidates to be called for an interview. =\ is there anyway we can check?


They told me there will be a complete merit list by Friday or Monday.


----------



## saima1127

Are they really gonna hold interviews? I didn't know about that.


----------



## Nausha

*First day of class*

Soo I keep hearing that DIMC will start classes in the last week of September or the first week of October. Then I heard that the first day will be on October 8th, and a little while ago I heard differently. First an admin told me about it, then an actual student who currently attends the university gave me another date. Anyone know or hear anything about this?


----------



## Tarikq786

Nausha said:


> Soo I keep hearing that DIMC will start classes in the last week of September or the first week of October. Then I heard that the first day will be on October 8th, and a little while ago I heard differently. First an admin told me about it, then an actual student who currently attends the university gave me another date. Anyone know or hear anything about this?


I went to DMC today to see if they had posted anything like a merit list showing who's in for this upcoming batch. I got a chance to speak with the Dean of Admissions, who told me that there won't be an official list until at least Tuesday. As far as a starting date, she told me either the end of September or the first week October.


btw she didn't mention any kind of interview process.


----------



## Nausha

Tarikq786 said:


> I went to DMC today to see if they had posted anything like a merit list showing who's in for this upcoming batch. I got a chance to speak with the Dean of Admissions, who told me that there won't be an official list until at least Tuesday. As far as a starting date, she told me either the end of September or the first week October.
> 
> 
> btw she didn't mention any kind of interview process.


Yeah that's exactly what she said to me when I called the admissions committee up a few nights ago. Was it Dr. Rana by chance? Whatever the date, I'm sure it's going to be after Eid.

When do we find out about the list of books (plus whatever else) we need for classes? I'm guessing the first day of class, but it'd be better if they told us ahead of time. 

Oh and I think there is a guys' hostel on campus, not 100% sure though. I saw the girls' hostel and it's pretty nice. I heard that there's no AC in the building (unless you install your own?)


----------



## Tarikq786

Ya it was Dr. Rana. When I asked her regarding the books situation, she said that students who are accepted will be provided with a full booklist (I'm assuming via email or on the DIMC website.) 

I did see the old boys hostels one of the times I visited the campus last week. From what I was told by students who are already attending the school, it was closed due to "security issues". The girls hostels don't have AC but I would assume most of girls who attend will end up installing one.


----------



## Smeer

Nausha said:


> When do we find out about the list of books (plus whatever else) we need for classes?





Tarikq786 said:


> When I asked her regarding the books situation, she said that students who are accepted will be provided with a full booklist (I'm assuming via email or on the DIMC website.)


I know you guys are looking for a list of the exact books DIMC wants you to have for classes/tests, but as a heads up I would strongly recommend checking out the 1st Year MBBS Book List thread. MastahRiz's post at the beginning contains a solid list of books you should have no matter what medical college in Pakistan you'll be attending.


----------



## Sidra

alhamdullilah, i got into DIMC.  I just got an email from them today!


----------



## MastahRiz

Awesome. Way to go


----------



## saima1127

hey sidra i got into dimc too!!


----------



## Nausha

hey i got in too, i think they sent out the emails to everyone today

truthfully it's very relieving..


----------



## MastahRiz

congrats


----------



## ssamster89

WOOT...i'm in too


----------



## danny

Congratulations to all you future doctors


----------



## Sidra

thanks! 

we should really get in touch with each other before heading off to DIMC.


----------



## Sarah08

I GOT IN!!!!!!!! allhamdulillah wow thats a huge burden lifted off my shoulders lol. Is there any girl going from the states?

and congrats to everyone else who got in!


----------



## Tarikq786

I'm in as well #happy. Congrats to everyone who got in.


----------



## anumraja

congratz ppl....#happy


----------



## Nausha

great congrats everyone! so whos staying in the hostels and whos staying at home?


----------



## saima1127

I'm going to stay at the hostels!!


----------



## Sarah08

Hostel!


----------



## Xero

Congratulations to u all!!


----------



## Smeer

Sidra said:


> alhamdullilah, i got into DIMC.





saima1127 said:


> ...i got into dimc too!!


 



Nausha said:


> hey i got in too...





ssamster89 said:


> WOOT...i'm in too





Sarah08 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!





Tarikq786 said:


> I'm in as well #happy


Congrats guys! + Good luck as you prepare for med. school #laugh


----------



## vegito616

Just wondering, do you guys think that classes will actually START on the 29th of September? Because Eid will be in two days, and then you have a one week vacation... In the confirmation letter it said 'probably Sept 29th'.


----------



## Sarah08

Yeah I was wondering the same...I highly doubt classes will start before Eid especially because most kids are gonna plan to spend Eid with their families.


----------



## vegito616

I just received an e-mail from one of the administrators at DIMC, he said he would tell me when college begins on the first working day after Eid. I believe this means that DIMC will probably start after Eid, and even maybe a few days after.


----------



## Tarikq786

I would be staying in the dorms if they had one for us guys, but since they don't I'm making other arrangements.


----------



## Fareeha

hey congrtaz guys n do pray for us now  14 is sooooo near


----------



## volcanite

ok pplz i got in  

only problem is that there is no dorms what id like to know is if there is any in the new building as well or im going to have to get an apartment somewhere which doesnt seem that safe and my moms freaking out


----------



## hikichan

Hmm...i got in to the school, (alhamdullilah) but i have a very, well a question for anybody who knows, does the hostel provide internet connection?


----------



## Sarah08

^ i was talking to this girl who also got admitted and she said yes there is broadband but you have to pay for it....i'll try to find out the price.


----------



## AnamSanam

congrats to all you ppl who got in! i guess ill be seeing you guys there...cause i got in too


----------



## Sidra

yep, congrats to all.


----------



## Nausha

DIMC provides a bus/van service for students who live off-campus right?

I'm sure internet connection is provided in the hostels, I'm just worried about the AC lol


----------



## Xero

DIMC must have ACs, but u have to pay like 8000 a month for them. I read it in PMC prospectus. If they r offering AC, DIMC should be offering a dozen of ACs


----------



## volcanite

Does an1 kno whats dow international' email or how to contact them i applied through hand and confirmed my admission by phone.
but i dont kno any details on how to pay the 10k >.<


----------



## Nausha

volcanite said:


> Does an1 kno whats dow international' email or how to contact them i applied through hand and confirmed my admission by phone.
> but i dont kno any details on how to pay the 10k >.<


The confirmation email that was sent to the new batch said that they wanted us to 'personally' pay the tuition in the main building of DUHS before Sept. 20th. Now i'm not sure if it HAS to be done this way, but there's always the option of having a relative who lives in or close to the area do it for you (if you live overseas). I wouldn't really want to go to Pakistan about a week or two before the start of school - I'd rather enjoy an extended vacation  They aren't being too clear about the first day of instruction and the process of paying the fees, we should know about all this waayy ahead of time..


----------



## volcanite

Nausha said:


> The confirmation email that was sent to the new batch said that they wanted us to 'personally' pay the tuition in the main building of DUHS before Sept. 20th. Now i'm not sure if it HAS to be done this way, but there's always the option of having a relative who lives in or close to the area do it for you (if you live overseas). I wouldn't really want to go to Pakistan about a week or two before the start of school - I'd rather enjoy an extended vacation  They aren't being too clear about the first day of instruction and the process of paying the fees, we should know about all this waayy ahead of time..



thx nausha 

for whatever reason alot of banks aren't giving drafts or wiring money to pakiland
prob cuz i live in new york...paranoia from terrorist activity

so its even hard for me to transfer 50k -hell even 10k
and my relatives are very poor compared to me and cant even come up with that kind of money by themselves (they freaked out when i mentioned the 35 lacs)
i also dont want to give through western union cuz 10k too much to send prob eat up like 5percent from it T.T


----------



## Nausha

volcanite said:


> for whatever reason alot of banks aren't giving drafts or wiring money to pakiland
> prob cuz i live in new york...paranoia from terrorist activity
> 
> so its even hard for me to transfer 50k -hell even 10k
> and my relatives are very poor compared to me and cant even come up with that kind of money by themselves (they freaked out when i mentioned the 35 lacs)
> i also dont want to give through western union cuz 10k too much to send prob eat up like 5percent from it T.T


Yeah most of us are probably in or close to the same situation you're in. I don't think it's much to worry about considering it's Pakistan lol I'm sure they'll accept the payment as soon as you arrive there at the start of school. btw, I don't think the day before 9/11 is perfect time to send money to Pakistan haha


----------



## Tarikq786

Nausha said:


> DIMC provides a bus/van service for students who live off-campus right?
> 
> I'm sure internet connection is provided in the hostels, I'm just worried about the AC lol


DMC does provide the service for it's students, but as of right now DIMC doesn't offer it. When I was touring the school I met with the Dean, and she told me that they are currently in the process of setting up a pick and drop system. I guess we'll have to wait and see how it all goes.


----------



## airfleets

*Classes starting in November?*

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


----------



## 1s2a3l

Hey,
Salman from Toronto. I'll be joining DIMC this year..just got the email from them. They said first day of school is sept 28th, which makes NO sense considering how Eid would be arnd there. 
Also, it seems as if Fees is their first priority (surprised?  )! so jst make sure ur draft gets there by the 20th (Fed-ex or w/e you use). As for the original documents, you can take those with you whenever you arrive.

That's as far as I know..hope it helps.#happy

Sal

Hey Airfleet,

in the email it said sept 28th ..i don't think they can be off by 2 months lolll !..the link you posted sayz "Orientation day and start of first year MBBS classes will be from Monday 5th November 2007 " <--2007  !!

Sal#grin


----------



## Tarikq786

airfleets said:


> [ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


We are currently in the year 2008. You had me convinced for a second though.


----------



## Nausha

I've heard (from a student who is in the first batch) that classes may start in November since the current students are taking their finals in October.


----------



## Tarikq786

I've heard Sept 29th, After Eid, and October 15th. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sarah08

15th of october sounds about right...theres no way they are gonna start in the first week of october with eid and everything.


----------



## Nausha

When are you all planning to leave for Pakistan?


----------



## 1s2a3l

*Sal*

All depends on when DIMC is starting..my parents really want me to stay in Canada for eid..so hopefully some time after that (~Oct 3 )..what abt u?


----------



## US_medstudent

So I called up the guy at the admissions office this morning to find out about the status of my application and he's like didnt get the email, you were accepted? Apparatnyl I was part of their email list, although it wasnt the best of beginning but atleast *I'M IN!!*

He said alot of Americans were accepted so hopefully that makes the transition a bit easier. And he said the same thing, classes starting last week of sept, which is way to early to even book a flight to pakistan. 

We should create a separate thread for all the accepted DIMC students coming from North America and Europe so we can help each other and make the transition easier.


----------



## airfleets

better yet, a facebook group.


----------



## Sarah08

^yeah i agree w/ creating a facebook group. it would be MUCH eaiser. 
the problem is no one can start making plans until we have a starting date for school. and for now i think most of us will stay with our families till at least eid. and dimc also wants the fee by a certain date but thats not happening. my dad emailed them and asked for an extensioin..no reply yet!


----------



## hikichan

The extension seems like a good idea. I really don't fancy the idea of spending eid away from my family. What the admissions office told me was that 29th is just the orientation day and classes will officially start after eid.
Hey. do you guys think there is room for someone from south east asia in that facegroup???#wink 
I've been told that i'm the first coming from that region and it makes me kinda nervous that i'm the only one.


----------



## Sarah08

^ haha of course you can join. should i create one for the class of '13? just let me know if that seems like a good idea to you guys and then i'll make one.


----------



## 1s2a3l

ye Sarah, make one if you hv time. Or let me knw nd i will...Also, u guyz can join the other DIMC groups on facebook..but it'll be better if we hv one jst fr 2013...

I also called DIMC yesturday to ask when it's gna start..but some random person picked up and started yelling at me :s..maybe i dialed wrong#dull


----------



## Sarah08

ok made! it's called DIMC-class of 2013


----------



## Nausha

niice sarah, lets try and get more people to join that group


----------



## Sarah08

if you guys wanna be administrators just let me know


----------



## hikichan

Wow all of this is making really me excited. So i've been wondering, what about the books? Will we be getting a list on orientation day?


----------



## Nausha

lol uhh.. when is orientation? let alone the first day of school haha


----------



## MedGrunt

hikichan said:


> Wow all of this is making really me excited. So i've been wondering, what about the books? Will we be getting a list on orientation day?


the list of books that you need for 1st year are more or less the same throughout all of Pakistan. Check out http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/573-1st-yr-mbbs-book-list.html to see what the most common ones and in our opinions what the best textbooks are for each subject.


----------



## Tarikq786

Sarah08 said:


> if you guys wanna be administrators just let me know



I'll help out with admin stuff.

- Tarick


----------



## hikichan

Nausha said:


> lol uhh.. when is orientation? let alone the first day of school haha


 
#roll uhhh... well as of now, its 29th september (refer to my previous post plz!!)
The adminstrators are only going along with this date and yeah they added a 'probably' before it too which brings us to our dilemma.#baffled

MedGrunt, thanx so much for the list!!! Really appreciate it!!! :happy:


----------



## Sarah08

ok so we were granted the extension to turn in our money so you guys might want to email them and ask too, if you cant give them the fee in time.


----------



## cinderella

DIMC's degree takes five years to complete, right?


----------



## 1s2a3l

ya that's correct.


----------



## cinderella

i thought so, one of my mom's friends says DIMC is four years, can't argue with desi aunties for fear of ' badtimizi' but it's so annoying; she won't listen, she's like no no, it's four years, my niece or whatever goes there, she said it's 8 semesters, 4 years. arghhhhhhhh.


congrats to everyone who got in !! way to go !! and lots of good luck, hope u all make it out as great docs iA.


----------



## 1s2a3l

hey..actually that's what I initially thought too and told my parents its gona be 4 yrs..but two of my other frends who'll be going to DIMC frm this year convinced me that its actually 5. Maybe someone else on this thread can confirm #confused?


----------



## Nausha

I heard five years.

DUHS is government-run and every government-run medical college in Pakistan is five years.


----------



## ssamster89

5 years...


----------



## Tarikq786

5 years for sure


----------



## airfleets

good job on making the group!


----------



## shahrukh razi

salam
hi can any one plz tell me dat wat i the procedure to take admission in DIMC?? i m a local student wid a low percentage of 61% and really worried...plz help


----------



## Fareeha

i think their admison have been closed


----------



## volcanite

ok pplz finally paid the tuition (only one person in pakiland from my family who had that kinda money and he was my mom's sister's dead husband's father's brother's son. no JK!!) 

and for those who wanted to know i confirmed that oriention day (WHICH U DONT HAVE TO ATTEND) is at sept 29 and school officially starts at the day the three days of eid are over whether that be oct 3 or oct 4


----------



## Sarah08

what?!!! 
SO MANY OF US CAN'T GET TICKETS THAT SOON!!!


----------



## hikichan

That's not fair!! But it also doesn't seem quite right, i mean like some people are still celebrating eid during those dates. How'd they expect us to be able to fly to pakistan when they confirm the dates so late!!!! THIS IS INSANE!!! ( _maybe i'm getting too worked up, forgive me, its the cafein)_


----------



## US_medstudent

I think if all of us either call or email them and let them know that its nearly impossible to book a flight and be settled half way across the world at such short notice, they would take the concern a bit more seriously...i hope...its worth a try..I'm going to email them tonight..two weeks is just not enough time..


----------



## volcanite

dunno why everyone is finding it so hard to get a flight to pakiland
just got mine through etihad one way at oct 2 for 430 usd?!?!? ( i dont intend to attend the orientation date)

though granted it is pretty irresponsible for not defining the start date at least two months before


----------



## Xero

Etihad is a good choice, PIA sux! Book ur seat earlier.


----------



## MedGrunt

wow, relax. 2 weeks is plenty of time. when i found out i got in for first year i had to fly out 2 days later! #yes

you can easily get tickets for 2 weeks later. it's highly unlikely that the school will change the start date. everything in Pakistan gets confirmed at the last minute -- this is just your first experience with it. the best advice i can give is to just roll with it.

oh but British Airways has currently stopped flying to Islamabad, in the wake of the Marriot hotel bombing...so yeah try Etihad -- it's a really nice airline and the food is pretty good!


----------



## farrukh114

hey guys,
have u guys gt sm kind of news regardin the final list 4 admisiion in dimc i wnt 2 da college
myself and dey said it wud take arnd a week more any news wud sureli b appreciated i hv done my a-lvlz in dubai and have applied for mbbs in dimc


----------



## Nausha

They sent out emails to those who were accepted around the first week of September. You might want to try calling/emailing the administration yourself.


----------



## Leena

how many of you have send the tuition fees


----------



## Sarah08

not me! i was planning on turning it in the day i get there, (the sixth of oct) but it seems like we have to find another way now because there are more applicants and they want the money asap.


----------



## aimam1

i payed like a weeek ago...


----------



## Leena

well i am not going to orientation day so please can any one of you tell/inform me what is the exact date of starting of classes


----------



## US_medstudent

Leena said:


> well i am not going to orientation day so please can any one of you tell/inform me what is the exact date of starting of classes


 
Classes start Oct 6 at 8:30 AM.

Join the FB group "DIMC- Class of 2013" the students currently in Pakistan update us almost immediately with regards to school information.


----------



## Shuttah

*SAT*

Hiii i have a question..does anyone know what is required on the SAT subject tests to get in??? and which one do you take for the Bio test, the Ecology one or the Molecular one?? and is it really necessary to take the SAT II or can I just take the regular SAT???


----------



## dubya0

hi, can anyone help me, could you please tell me where to get the application for DOW and what my qualifications need to be. Also what is their website


----------



## US_medstudent

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]

Thats the website. All the information including eligibility are on the website. The application for the upcoming year probably isnt posted yet but it'll be available on the website in the summer months.

You can apply online once the new application is up and send in the documents later on.

If you have any other questions dont hesitate to post.


----------



## dubya0

hey could you tell me if i am coming from the USA how my grades should be and what i would need to be accepted. Also if you could tell me their addmission process, such as intervies and stuff. Lastly what should my grades be and, if they accept the SAT, what i would need on it.


----------



## US_medstudent

dubya0 said:


> hey could you tell me if i am coming from the USA how my grades should be and what i would need to be accepted. Also if you could tell me their addmission process, such as intervies and stuff. Lastly what should my grades be and, if they accept the SAT, what i would need on it.


All the information your requesting is on the website which I've posted above, read the through eligibility tab. You need a min IBCC score of 650 to apply or the Sat II's as listed on the website. There are no interview's since all the seats are "foreigner seats" and usually at government schools there are no interview's or admission tests for foreigners.

Overall, if you have a B average in high school, you'll get a decent IBCC score and have a chance of getting accepted. Search through the IBCC thread for more info on how to get one made.


----------



## dubya0

what IBCC score would be a guaranteed acceptance


----------



## farrukh114

660 out of 1100


----------



## dubya0

really that is nice because i think mine is around 700. also how much does it cost and where do you go to med school. plus so we have to give an entrance exam for this college.


----------



## MastahRiz

I think you're mistaken Farrukh114, 660 is the absolute minimum requirement to even be an acceptable applicant.

It's hard to say what's a guaranteed admission, this is probably very different for all schools. If you're over 970, I'd say that's an awesome start.

Still haven't got a hang of that whole question mark thing though huh? Tough one to figure out.


----------



## US_medstudent

There is no such thing as a "guaranteed acceptance", just do your best and apply to as many as schools as you can.

DIMC doesnt give as much weight to an IBCC score as other schools due to the fact it was built for foreigners (IBCC isnt even required if SAT II score's are met). Your HS gpa holds more weight so its much easier for foreigners to get accepted. Also, its a relatively new college (three years old) but since its running under the Dow University banner (students are awarded the same degree as those from Sindh and Dow Medical College) it has prestige. Dow is one of the top medical colleges in Pakistan and has a huge alumni base in the US & UK. It was founded before pakistan was built (1945).


----------



## Rihana

Hey guys!

I am an American citizen but I have done premedical in Pak that too from interior Sindh, I m confused on what bases should I apply so that I get a higher chance of getting admission in DIMC?

Any cases here comparable to mine? Help!


----------



## Mano

Can you guys (the ones who got accepted into DIMC) tell me your IBCC equivalence score (if it's not personal) ? Thank you!


----------



## Sarah08

^ Admissions for this school are going to get harder and harder as the years past. I am a part of their 3rd batch so they are still figuring out the whole process. Honestly, it just depends on how many kids are applying....we have room for 100 applicants a year. You should definitely give it a shot though as long as your over the minimum.



Rihana said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am an American citizen but I have done premedical in Pak that too from interior Sindh, I m confused on what bases should I apply so that I get a higher chance of getting admission in DIMC?
> 
> Any cases here comparable to mine? Help!


 
They accept as many foreigners as possible and then the rest of the students are here. Either way though you can apply.


----------



## chitownzchica

Do you need your SAT II scores to get into DIMC? I havent taken the SATs so I want to know if I have to take them to get into DIMC. I thought you only needed SAT if you were applying to a private school and since DIMC is a goverment school you won't need your SATs right? correct me if I am wrong. #confused


----------



## missakhwand

Although DIMC is a government college, it is for foreigners therefore you need to take SAT tests.


----------



## Mano

missakhwand said:


> Although DIMC is a government college, it is for foreigners therefore you need to take SAT tests.



are you sure? I thought they only look at your transcript plus the IBCC. What about other gov med schools in Karachi?


----------



## MastahRiz

missakhwand said:


> Although DIMC is a government college, it is for foreigners therefore you need to take SAT tests.


Government medical schools that take foreigners take them under the same requirements that they take local students, ie entrance test score or transcript + IBCC score. You only use SAT scores for Private medical colleges.


----------



## missakhwand

MastahRiz said:


> Government medical schools that take foreigners take them under the same requirements that they take local students, ie entrance test score or transcript + IBCC score. You only use SAT scores for Private medical colleges.


I guess I am only confusing people...no more input from me anymore lol#yes


----------



## chitownzchica

@ Mistahriz 
PHEW! thanks that's a big burden off my shoulders. #grin 

@ missakhwand you are a big help too so please don't stop sharing your knowledge with us.


----------



## MedGrunt

chitownzchica said:


> @ Mistahriz
> PHEW! thanks that's a big burden off my shoulders. #grin
> 
> @ missakhwand you are a big help too so please don't stop sharing your knowledge with us.





DIMC said:


> *Eligibility Criteria:*
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The candidate should have passed Matric / O Level / Equivalent examination from an institution outside Pakistan.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [*]The candidate should have passed Inter Science / A Level / Equivalent examination from an institution, outside Pakistan.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The candidate should have IBCC equivalence certificate (if examination passed are other than Matric and Inter Science *OR* They have to submit SAT II score of Min 550 in each subject of Physics, Chemistry and Biology.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [*]If the candidate has passed above mentioned examinations from Pakistan but his/her father is working abroad (Documentary proof needed), he/she can apply as an overseas candidate.
> [*]The selection and merit criteria for overseas candidates will be the marks of IBCC equivalence or SAT II score, (equated with IBCC formula) in percentage.
> [*]The application form and fee structure for MBBS students of DIMC will be on the DUHS website by first week of June 2009.[/FONT]
> *NOTE:*​
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Subjects of Biology, Chemistry and Physics are MANDATORY FOR IBCC EQUIVALENCE.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]overseas candidates who have studied Biology and Chemistry but have taken Mathematics in place of Physics can also apply, but they will have to submit SAT II (SCIENCE SUBJECTS) SCORE MIN 550 in each science subject, IN LIEU OF IBCC EQUIVALENCE CERTIFICATE.[/FONT]


This is straight off the DIMC website. So you either need SAT II scores or an IBCC certificate, although I've never heard of a Pakistani med school accepting students without an IBCC certificate. #baffled


----------



## dubya0

do they accept the math sat II in lieu of the physics, because AKU does and i just wanted to know if DIMC does also. 
p.s. if you turn in IBCC with Physics, Bio, and chem do you have to turn in Sat II's.


----------



## MastahRiz

wow, 550? Should be a breeze


----------



## CharmingRimz

If anyone has info on the hostels at DIMC...could you please share it on here? :/ Are they nice? 

Also...does anyone know what highschool GPA they look for? I know you have to send your highschool transcript and get the IBCC equivilance certificate...but I don't understand how they convert the grades...I know you have to get a score higher than 660..or 650...I think...help anyone? #baffled


----------



## Tinker bellz

CharmingRimz said:


> If anyone has info on the hostels at DIMC...could you please share it on here? :/ Are they nice?
> 
> Also...does anyone know what highschool GPA they look for? I know you have to send your highschool transcript and get the IBCC equivilance certificate...but I don't understand how they convert the grades...I know you have to get a score higher than 660..or 650...I think...help anyone? #baffled


One of my friends is in DIMC...and she says that the hostel is awesome...and the food is good too...


----------



## CharmingRimz

Tinker bellz said:


> One of my friends is in DIMC...and she says that the hostel is awesome...and the food is good too...


Oh alright. Yay! Thanks for the info


----------



## 09rkhalid

hi! so what type of food do they serve? How are the Professors at dimc and how do they teach? what problems do international students encounter the most? are there only foregin students or locals too? also, do you need your own car for travelling around the city? do the rooms have high speed wireless internet? what applicances can you get in your room (i.e. coffeemaker, iron, microwave, tv). thanks.


----------



## Tinker bellz

09rkhalid said:


> hi! so what type of food do they serve? How are the Professors at dimc and how do they teach? what problems do international students encounter the most? are there only foregin students or locals too? also, do you need your own car for travelling around the city? do the rooms have high speed wireless internet? what applicances can you get in your room (i.e. coffeemaker, iron, microwave, tv). thanks.


well i don't have that much idea about what kind of food n stuff.The faculty is good ...thats what i have heard...
i will applying this year too. and its a sort of private college...i guess the locals can apply too. you have an option of getting DSL in your room...that's your choice. and i guess you can keep any appliances in your room but hot water is always available for your coffee or tea from the hostel's kitchen. thats all i know about...hope its helpful to you...


----------



## CharmingRimz

Tinker bellz said:


> well i don't have that much idea about what kind of food n stuff.The faculty is good ...thats what i have heard...
> i will applying this year too. and its a sort of private college...i guess the locals can apply too. you have an option of getting DSL in your room...that's your choice. and i guess you can keep any appliances in your room but hot water is always available for your coffee or tea from the hostel's kitchen. thats all i know about...hope its helpful to you...


Do you know what the fee is for one year? If you're planning to live in the hostel...so including intuition, food, room...I heard it was $10,000 dollars, but I want to make sure that is a fact and not just a rumor I've heard.

Also...yay internet!! ! :happy:


----------



## Tinker bellz

CharmingRimz said:


> Do you know what the fee is for one year? If you're planning to live in the hostel...so including intuition, food, room...I heard it was $10,000 dollars, but I want to make sure that is a fact and not just a rumor I've heard.
> 
> Also...yay internet!! ! :happy:


i just confirmed it with someone...and the total fee inluding the hostel is $10,000...n i guess that is a fact 

and i know its awesome...the internet thing!!!


----------



## CharmingRimz

Tinker bellz said:


> i just confirmed it with someone...and the total fee inluding the hostel is $10,000...n i guess that is a fact
> 
> and i know its awesome...the internet thing!!!


 
I'm really excited to go to DIMC and figure all this out! Especially since it's not too expensive and we get med school done in around 5 years. I just hope after I give my highschool transcript and get my IBCC certificate it all works out. The last thing I want to find out is that I couldn't make it in!!! #sad 

- Rima


----------



## Tinker bellz

Rima even other private colleges have the same fee...you should apply in some others too so that you have a second option and be sure to give sat-2...and insha allah you'll make it if you have good scores.


----------



## dubya0

is the DIMC approved by the US for USMLE


----------



## missakhwand

go check out the sticky thread called List of all US approved medicals coleges...it's started to answer such questions as yours


----------



## US_medstudent

I wont quote any of the previous posts but many of them have inaccurate information regarding DIMC.

I'm currently a first year student in my second semester at DIMC.

You either need an IBCC certificate or SAT II's. Your better off getting your IBCC then SAT II's. Many students here dont have their IBCC (mainly the Americans) and their fine but its just better to get an IBCC. DIMC is the only medical college in Pakistan that doesn't not require an IBCC due to the fact that the majority of its students were not educated in Pakistan before being admitted to the school, the disparity between the IBCC scores and their HS gpa's and the fact that most of the graduates wont be practicing in Pakistan.

Currently they only have hostels are females. And Yes they are awesome (I've taken a peak a few times, no guys allowed). The girls dorms are better then most dorms back home at major universities. There is no internet, DSL etc as mentioned in the previous posts. You have to get your own internet connection, many of the girls have a wireless broadband service which is offered throughout Karachi. They food is good but their are NO AC's (as off now anyway, its the first year the girls dorms is active so maybe that'll change later but I wouldn't count on it). The hostel fee is not included in the tuition. The tuition is $10, 000 payed at the starting of each year. The dorm fee along with food is Rs. 9, 000/month. You can keep certain appliances like refrigerators but its a little extra maybe one of the girls can comment on this I dont know the details.

DIMC is approved by the US. DIMC is awarded the same recognition as Dow Medical College (1945) and Sindh Medical College. All three of the schools are under the Dow University of Health Sciences hence graduating from anyone of these schools is the same as the other.

The professors are the same as in any other school, you have the good and the bad. Compared to other medical colleges in Pakistan I think we have better professors who are much more understanding of foreigners since practically two thirds of my class is from the US. They dont criticize you or embarrass you as would some other professors due to you being a foreigners. Some of the students here dont have even speak any English and their fine, one is in 3rd year, some arent even fully Pakistani.

Though DIMC is a government college it doesnt look like one. The facilities and the campus we have is probably better then almost any medical college (public or private) in Pakistan with the exception of AKU (DIMC is only 3 yrs old). The campus is going through a massive constructive period but once its done its suppose to rival AKU. It has the benefit of a government college due to low fee's and stability as well as recognition. Their also building a hospital on campus which once done will supply ample flow of patients due to it being a low cost hospital. Already the radiology clinic is almost complete with millions of dollars worth of equipment (MRI, CT scan etc).

Depending on how far one plans to live from campus a car may be required. You can go without one but the transportation system in Karachi is horrific but at least they still have one. Some students do take the bus.

I hope that helps. I'll try to check this thread more often. If you have any detailed question you can email Dow directly and their pretty good with responding back.


----------



## MastahRiz

awesome post, thanks for clearing all of that up!


----------



## Tinker bellz

#baffled...i guess i did not get things that wrong...lol...but thanks anyways for clearing up...but i would like to add one more thing here...that you can get AC's installed in your dorm bearing all the expenditure yourself.
thanks once again#grin


----------



## 09rkhalid

Thanks for the info US_medstudent! So, is DIMC the same thing as DMC? Does DIMC have the same reputation as DMC in Pakistan? Is DIMC just a branch of DMC with international students? Thanks!

Do you know when classes usually tend to start?


----------



## US_medstudent

Tinker bellz said:


> #baffled...i guess i did not get things that wrong...lol...but thanks anyways for clearing up...but i would like to add one more thing here...that you can get AC's installed in your dorm bearing all the expenditure yourself.
> thanks once again#grin


According to one the of the girls currently residing dorms said AC's arent allowed at all currently. No one has one rightnow otherwise many of the girls would. It would be eaily visible from the outside if the building had an AC's.



09rkhalid said:


> Thanks for the info US_medstudent! So, is DIMC the same thing as DMC? Does DIMC have the same reputation as DMC in Pakistan? Is DIMC just a branch of DMC with international students? Thanks!
> 
> Do you know when classes usually tend to start?


DIMC is only in its 3rd year so it isnt well known. Most people in Karachi havent even heard of DIMC but they have heard of DMC, so no the reputation isnt the same. However, DMC and DIMC have the same curriculum, time table, same set of exams taken, etc so upon graduation the degree conferred to students from both campuses are the same. The new name for the University is "Dow University of Health Sciences" which includes DMC, SMC, DIMC and dental and pharamcy colleges. 

You have to keep in mind that any new college takes time to grow and become known. Attending a new colleges usually isnt a good choice till the college has proven itself (this applies to schools all over the world not just pakistan) but due to the fact that its a government college and the fact that its working under DUHS and the qualifications are the same as that of DMC (which has been open even before pakistan was built) gives DIMC credit and stability which is usually deviod any other newly opened schools.

I personally like DIMC to the fact that its built for foreigners so the faculty is much more understanding and the fact that the students are mostly foreigners so adjusting was much easier. As for education its at DMC level if not better, the best teachers from DMC were transferred to DIMC when it opened. We take our exams with DMC, SMC students in the same room so we're taught the same amount of stuff while our classes are smaller and we get more attention from faculty. Our group sizes are only 30 students per class. 

Classes should start after Eid so it could be the last week of september or first week of october. We started a week after Eid last year.


----------



## 09rkhalid

Thanks again US_medstudent! What is the difference between the new semester system at DIMC and the regular one in Pakistan? Also, how many breaks do you get in a year? Is the weekend there only one day long (Sunday)? Thanks!


----------



## US_medstudent

09rkhalid said:


> Thanks again US_medstudent! What is the difference between the new semester system at DIMC and the regular one in Pakistan? Also, how many breaks do you get in a year? Is the weekend there only one day long (Sunday)? Thanks!


The semester system at Dow is the same as the semester system in US colleges. Two semesters in a year with final exams at the end. 

Usually you only get one month off during the year. You do get a few days off for each Eid and 1-2 weeks at the end of the semester.

In all honesty, one must adjust to the paki calender which means there is no calender and your given vacation, exam, etc dates only a few weeks before they occur and even then it can change at anytime. We learned this the hard way. You can plan and ask around all you want and even ask ppl at the top level but dates can easily change, so dont count on anything. Political unrest and violence in the city will also plays a role in the alteration of dates.

Usually they only give one month off but this year we're being given two months off due to ramadhan and eid, and our schedule just worked out that way. It only happens once in a while.


----------



## Sarah08

WHOA wait up girls. Whoever said that the total fee for DIMC including hostels is 10 grand a year is WRONGG!!! it's ten grand a year for SCHOOL ONLY. the hostel fee is 9,000 rupees a month (5,000 for rent and 4,000 for mess/food). i am also a first year, second batch at DIMC, and i'm liking it is so far. you have to move a little out of the american mindframe and think about how good this is compared to alot of other schools in pakistan. and trust me the fact that this is an international school makes everything ten times more easier because the teachers are more understanding. i live at the hostels, sometimes the food is not so great, but that's what delivery is for and WE HAVE NO AC. that's probably the worst part about it. it has already been getting very hot. however, the room size and all is pretty good, and it's two girls to a room. also, we do not have calendars of set dates here like US_medstudent said above. that is also very annoying because we are used to having everything written and planned out in an organized manner. but once you get over those little details and the occasional homesickness, it's all good


----------



## Tinker bellz

yesh...people plz pardon me for giving the wrong information...i guess i couldn't get it out right...thanks sarah for correcting.
#nerd


----------



## 09rkhalid

We called DIMC and they said they will post the application form on the website by early June. US_medstudent and Sarah08 do you think they may ask for the TOEFEL? I don't need it, but I heard somewhere that its a PMDC requirement. I am not sure about this, so can you confirm this? Thank you!!


----------



## studentofmed

Forget about DIMC. Shifa's where its at, people.


----------



## rashope

OK guys I have a question regarding procedure. When they ask for IBCC equivalency then do they want me to send it or do I have to contact IBCC dept to send it to med schools, also I cant believe I have to wait till June 25th to get my diploma.... Then I believe its like a month or something in order to get equivalency, How does DIMC give the decision in that time, OR can I hand in my completed Tanscript first....


----------



## US_medstudent

rashope said:


> OK guys I have a question regarding procedure. When they ask for IBCC equivalency then do they want me to send it or do I have to contact IBCC dept to send it to med schools, also I cant believe I have to wait till June 25th to get my diploma.... Then I believe its like a month or something in order to get equivalency, How does DIMC give the decision in that time, OR can I hand in my completed Tanscript first....


If you have an IBCC, you can email a copy to DIMC or mail one but the original is required upon matriculation. 

If you havent received your IBCC before the application due date then you can apply without one, just send your HS transcripts and let them know you have applied for one or send them a copy of your provincial certificate.


----------



## US_medstudent

Brochure for the new year just got put up. They hiked up the fee to $12, 000.

And classes start Sept 29, 2009. 

I wouldnt rely on the above date to be exact but it gives you a good picture.

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


----------



## 09rkhalid

Hi US_medstudent. Im curious, but when will the campus be done with all the construction? How is it going right now?


----------



## US_medstudent

09rkhalid said:


> Hi US_medstudent. Im curious, but when will the campus be done with all the construction? How is it going right now?


Probably 10 years or so, the majority of the campus is empty and even in the US, it takes a very long time to complete a fully functioning university.

The only thing we're really concerned with as Med students is the Basic Science building (we should be moving there by the start of the new year in the fall) and the hospital. Hospital is hopefully done within the next two years.

Library and Gym are also in the process, the structures are up but nothing close to even half way.

They dont have deadlines in Pakistan, they complete things whenever they want to especially at government schools.


----------



## fouz

On the website it says they will accept SAT II's in lieu of IBCC equivalence but does anyone know if they will also accept AP scores? Also do you have to go through an interview process? How hard is it to get in? 

Thanks


----------



## US_medstudent

fouz said:


> On the website it says they will accept SAT II's in lieu of IBCC equivalence but does anyone know if they will also accept AP scores? Also do you have to go through an interview process? How hard is it to get in?
> 
> Thanks


You need the requirements as stated on the website, nothing else will be accepted.

No interview, there are no interviews for self finance seats in government colleges in Pakistan (including DIMC).


----------



## fouz

Thankyou


----------



## punjabishera

anyone from California planning on attending Dow International? I believe DrPlasma posed a great question regarding licensure. CA med board usually has to make site visits even on new locations or branches of a previously approved school. 

Has anyone contact the CA med board regarding this? 

regards


----------



## US_medstudent

punjabishera said:


> anyone from California planning on attending Dow International? I believe DrPlasma posed a great question regarding licensure. CA med board usually has to make site visits even on new locations or branches of a previously approved school.
> 
> Has anyone contact the CA med board regarding this?
> 
> regards


DIMC is approved by CA. 

Site visits are usually only to schools in the Carrbbiean. If they began to make site visits to every international medical school they'd never finish and end up denying a good number of their licensure applicants.

DIMC is registered under the Dow University of Health Sciences, which refers to Dow Medical College, Sindh Medical College and Dow International Medical College. Many sites have yet to update this change but overall DIMC is approved everywhere Dow is and we have about 20 students just from Cali. 

Welcome to the Medical Board of California - Medical Schools Recognized by the Medical Board of California


----------



## rashope

here is the list of pakistan med schools associated with MB of california
Aga Khan University, Aga Khan Medical College
Bahria University, Frontier Medical College
Bahria University, Shifa College of Medicine
Bahuddin Zakaria University, Nishtar Medical College
Baqai Medical University, Kabir Medical College
Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women
Hamdard University College of Medicine and Dentistry
Islamia University, Quaid-E-Azam Medical College
Quaid-e-Azam University, Army Medical College
Riphah International University, Islamic International Medical College
University of Baluchistan, Bolan Medical College
University of Health Sciences Lahore, Rawalpindi Medical College
University of Karachi, Baqai Medical College
University of Karachi, Dow Medical College
University of Karachi, Sind Medical College
University of Peshawar, Ayub Medical College
University of Peshawar, Khyber Medical College
University of Sind, Chandka Medical College
University of Sind, Liaquat Medical College
University of Sind, Nawabshah Medical College
University of the Punjab, Allama Iqbal Medical College
University of the Punjab, King Edward Medical College
University of the Punjab, Nishtar Medical College
University of the Punjab, Punjab Medical College
University of the Punjab, Rawalpindi Medical College
Ziauddin University, Ziauddin Medical College
I dont see dow international anywhere here. Dow medical college and dow international are two different Entities I believe. It needs to be put up here ... maybe they have not updated the list?


----------



## US_medstudent

rashope said:


> here is the list of pakistan med schools associated with MB of california
> 
> Aga Khan University, Aga Khan Medical College
> Bahria University, Frontier Medical College
> Bahria University, Shifa College of Medicine
> Bahuddin Zakaria University, Nishtar Medical College
> Baqai Medical University, Kabir Medical College
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women
> Hamdard University College of Medicine and Dentistry
> Islamia University, Quaid-E-Azam Medical College
> Quaid-e-Azam University, Army Medical College
> Riphah International University, Islamic International Medical College
> University of Baluchistan, Bolan Medical College
> University of Health Sciences Lahore, Rawalpindi Medical College
> University of Karachi, Baqai Medical College
> University of Karachi, Dow Medical College
> University of Karachi, Sind Medical College
> University of Peshawar, Ayub Medical College
> University of Peshawar, Khyber Medical College
> University of Sind, Chandka Medical College
> University of Sind, Liaquat Medical College
> University of Sind, Nawabshah Medical College
> University of the Punjab, Allama Iqbal Medical College
> University of the Punjab, King Edward Medical College
> University of the Punjab, Nishtar Medical College
> University of the Punjab, Punjab Medical College
> University of the Punjab, Rawalpindi Medical College
> Ziauddin University, Ziauddin Medical College
> I dont see dow international anywhere here. Dow medical college and dow international are two different Entities I believe. It needs to be put up here ... maybe they have not updated the list?


You obviously didnt read my post carefully enough, I'd suggest reading it again. You basically copy and pasted from the site I posted and I wouldnt post a site which counters my argument, now would I?


----------



## MastahRiz

Rashope, DIMC is approved, just not under the name *DIMC*, as they're registered under another university or domicile name in Pakistan with PMDC.

At least that's what I gather-- right US_Medstudent?


----------



## punjabishera

*hmm*

I doubt that Dow International is approved by California. It's obviously a new entity, albeit under the Dow umbrella. But CA has to still do a site visit to approve it. This is exactly what is currently happening with St. George's UK Global Scholars Campus and Ross Med's new Bahama's site. Eventhough SGU (Grenada) and Ross (Dominica) are approved by CA, just like Dow, any coursework done off the main campus is subject to site visitation review. So currently CA students aren't going to these new sites yet. 

Also, many Polish schools have started a parallel programs to go along with their main medical program. These, just like Dow International, were made geared towards overseas applicants. CA had to go back to Poland and visit both Medical University of Lublin and others. Lublin's new program got approved last fall by CA. 

I'd contact Pat Parks at CA Med Board to make sure...


----------



## MastahRiz

There's no way that CA medical board visits each and every medical college. The med school I'm going to was definitely never visited by them and yet they're approved.

Maybe the reason that the Caribbean schools are visited more often is because their students actually do part of their official clinical rotations in the US, whereas the other schools listed do not.


----------



## punjabishera

MastahRiz said:


> There's no way that CA medical board visits each and every medical college. The med school I'm going to was definitely never visited by them and yet they're approved.
> 
> Maybe the reason that the Caribbean schools are visited more often is because their students actually do part of their official clinical rotations in the US, whereas the other schools listed do not.


I think the CA Med Board started to do site visits after 1999 (I guess around the time Shifa started too?). I guess the safest way to check is to email the CA Med Board lady - Pat Parks. I couldn't find any info regarding the 'what makes a school on the CA approved list', but I do remember seeing a post somewhere (either SDN or Valuemd) saying that schools which were made for a country's own citizens and meet the the CA requirements (i.e. educational hrs) are approved or are 'grandfathered' in. 

Once again, please just contact the CMB! #confused It's better to be safe about it. I had to go through the process of leaving a medical school because of this very issue with CMB a few years ago....The CMB is ruthless and don't allow anyone to practice without going to an approved school. I know some people 'claim' that they can get VA jobs in CA because they are federally administered - but I have yet to meet such a person and I think it's nearly impossible because most VA hospitals have local clinics (which would require a CA license.)

Also note, PLENTY of states are using the CA list now......


----------



## US_medstudent

CA board makes visits to those schools which are either for-profit or those which were basically set up to train dr's who couldnt get in to the US and send them to the US after giving them a degree, which is why the Caribbean schools necessitated a site visit. If you think that the CMB does a site visit for every new medical institution in the world that has opened since 1999 then you obviously need to get your facts straight, its even logically possible. (And the CMB has been doing site visits well before 1999.)

A site visit in not necessary when the following four conditions are met:

1) The institution is owned and operated by the government of the country in which it is operated.
2)The country is a member of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development
3)The institution's primary purpose is to educate its own citizens to practice medicine in that country.

This is stated on the CMB website.

The CMB didnt visit Dow Medical College or Sindh Medical College and wont be visiting DIMC either. 

DIMC, DMC and SMC are now one university. Upon graduation they all get the same exact degree and same transcripts. Many websites have yet to updated with this change. DIMC has the same credentials as DMC and SMC. Its just another campus of the Dow University of Health Sciences, we had students transfer from this campus to SMC and from DMC to our campus. We take the same exams at the same time and follow the same curriculum. 

Just as stated on the CMB website that DMC and SMC were under "Karachi University" their website needs to be updated, its no longer accurate.

Like I stated earlier, we have 20 kids from Cali (one of them isnt even paki) and from what they've told me they can practice in Cali, I dont plan on practicing there so I havent confirmed it on my own but its always good to check for yourself.

International Medical School self-assement report.

Medical Board of California International Medical School Self-Assessment Report


----------



## 09rkhalid

US_Medstudent, DIMC's said that they will post the application form by the first week of June, but in the past have they followed what they said? My office dealing with sending out appilcations and transcripts closes on June 11. Do you think I should send my transcript in to DIMC first and then send the form once it comes?


----------



## US_medstudent

09rkhalid said:


> US_Medstudent, DIMC's said that they will post the application form by the first week of June, but in the past have they followed what they said? My office dealing with sending out appilcations and transcripts closes on June 11. Do you think I should send my transcript in to DIMC first and then send the form once it comes?


Email them/call them and see what they say, they dont really follow a schedule and do things whenever they feel like. All the administration offices are located at DMC, so you would have to call there. 

You dont need to send your transcript directly from your HS to DIMC. They will accept an unopened sealed transcript from you in person. During the application process you can scan all your documents and send it via email and then take all the official documents to DMC when you arrive here and they'll collect them from you at the office and make you an official student. 

Just make sure you have atleast 3 sealed transcripts for yourself, have your HS mail them to you.


----------



## Rose Gem

They have entrance test from this year, but it is stated that it is FOR SAT test takers!... is it for all or only for those who took the SAT test???


----------



## Mano

can you apply to DIMC through PTAP and SFS?


----------



## Rose Gem

PTAP ? SFS? I would apply as an oversea student!inshAllah.


----------



## Mano

Rose Gem said:


> PTAP ? SFS? I would apply as an oversea student!inshAllah.



I thought PTAP and SFS were the only two ways you can apply to Pakistani med schools as a foreigner. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rose Gem

Mano said:


> I thought PTAP and SFS were the only two ways you can apply to Pakistani med schools as a foreigner. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I am sorry but I do not know PTAP and SFS full forms as I am unaware about all those as I am not there. But I just read this link and it calls us "Overseas students" ...!!

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


----------



## US_medstudent

Rose Gem said:


> They have entrance test from this year, but it is stated that it is FOR SAT test takers!... is it for all or only for those who took the SAT test???


If you have an IBCC then you dont have to take the entrance exam or the SAT II's but if you dont have an IBCC then yeah, you'll have to take both.

DIMC only has self-finance seats, you apply directly to the school.


----------



## Rose Gem

US_medstudent said:


> If you have an IBCC then you dont have to take the entrance exam or the SAT II's but if you dont have an IBCC then yeah, you'll have to take both.
> 
> DIMC only has self-finance seats, you apply directly to the school.


kk... Thank you so much for the information.#laugh


----------



## Anoshali

i dont understand.
If its a self finance seat then why do foreign applicants need to meet requiremnts??
shouldnt the fees... which is like US$10 000 per semester enough????
whys it calld self finance???


----------



## punjabishera

US_medstudent said:


> CA board makes visits to those schools which are either for-profit or those which were basically set up to train dr's who couldnt get in to the US and send them to the US after giving them a degree, which is why the Caribbean schools necessitated a site visit. If you think that the CMB does a site visit for every new medical institution in the world that has opened since 1999 then you obviously need to get your facts straight, its even logically possible. (And the CMB has been doing site visits well before 1999.)
> 
> A site visit in not necessary when the following four conditions are met:
> 
> 1) The institution is owned and operated by the government of the country in which it is operated.
> 2)The country is a member of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development
> 3)The institution's primary purpose is to educate its own citizens to practice medicine in that country.
> 
> This is stated on the CMB website.
> 
> The CMB didnt visit Dow Medical College or Sindh Medical College and wont be visiting DIMC either.
> 
> DIMC, DMC and SMC are now one university. Upon graduation they all get the same exact degree and same transcripts. Many websites have yet to updated with this change. DIMC has the same credentials as DMC and SMC. Its just another campus of the Dow University of Health Sciences, we had students transfer from this campus to SMC and from DMC to our campus. We take the same exams at the same time and follow the same curriculum.
> 
> Just as stated on the CMB website that DMC and SMC were under "Karachi University" their website needs to be updated, its no longer accurate.
> 
> Like I stated earlier, we have 20 kids from Cali (one of them isnt even paki) and from what they've told me they can practice in Cali, I dont plan on practicing there so I havent confirmed it on my own but its always good to check for yourself.
> 
> International Medical School self-assement report.
> 
> Medical Board of California International Medical School Self-Assessment Report



Here's a copy of the email sent to me by Pat Parks regarding Dow International:

*" The status of Dow International is unclear. If the purpose of this new school is to train foreign citizens to practice medicine outside Pakistan, then Dow International is an "unrecognized" medical school. Dow International officials would need to apply for and be granted recognition by the California Medical Board before its graduates can train in or practice medicine in California. No Californians should be attending this unrecognized medical school."*

You guys should really check this stuff out before assuming it's approved because its attached to Dow Medical College. If you don't credit this email, then please email Pat Parks from the California Medical Board at [email protected]


----------



## Sarah08

What is PMDC? and how do we need to register for it?


----------



## desimaniac

Take the the SAT II exam, its easier than the AP exam



danny said:


> Heard that they don't have to see the bad side of electricity that often... For some reason, electricity problems there are quite resolved; however, recently karachi is going through some sort of electricity crisis... #sad


 
They have generators.


----------



## dubya0

hey what is the last date to turn in applications for DIMC and is it a safe school to go to


----------



## fouz

dubya0 said:


> hey what is the last date to turn in applications for DIMC and is it a safe school to go to


 
On the website it says September 23, which doesn't make sense to me because the first day of class is september 28...but thats what it says. 

--Has anyone done their ibcc equivalence by mail? how long did it take? Was it a big hassle?


----------



## US_medstudent

punjabishera said:


> Here's a copy of the email sent to me by Pat Parks regarding Dow International:
> 
> *" The status of Dow International is unclear. If the purpose of this new school is to train foreign citizens to practice medicine outside Pakistan, then Dow International is an "unrecognized" medical school. Dow International officials would need to apply for and be granted recognition by the California Medical Board before its graduates can train in or practice medicine in California. No Californians should be attending this unrecognized medical school."*
> 
> You guys should really check this stuff out before assuming it's approved because its attached to Dow Medical College. If you don't credit this email, then please email Pat Parks from the California Medical Board at [email protected]


The email you posted above doe not reflect new information, this is well known in the medical community which is why Caribbean schools have to approved by site visits. You failed to understand that Dow International does not intent to train foreign citizens to practice outside of Pakistan. DIMC does not follow the USMLE curriculum, it follows the Pakistani curriculumset forth by PMDC. DIMC does not assist in finding students clinical outside its own hospitals so its needless to say it'll help in finding rotations at American hospitals. sDIMC does not help one in finding a residency or help with paperwork at any point. DIMC is meant to produce Doctors to practice and gain licensure in Pakistan and no where else. Its up to each student to study separately for the USMLE, to find clinicians in the US and to match to a residency. Just because the majority of the student base is American doesnt mean its meant to train doctors to practice in the U.S. The student of DIMC dont have a better chance of working in the US then any other medical school in Pakistan. 

So yeah, that email doesnt apply to DIMC as you think it does...

The Caribbean schools are speficically intended to produce doctors to practice in the US which is why they are approved on a case by case basis.


----------



## Anoshali

last dates to turn in applications is on 23rd sep but for some rather absurd reason they announce their class on 28th? SO THE WHOLE PROCESS takes 5 DAYS???
could someone please clarify if this is so??
Also what is the last date to submit applications to BAqai Medical University??


----------



## fouz

i thought the first day of class was the 28?



Anoshali said:


> last dates to turn in applications is on 23rd sep but for some rather absurd reason they announce their class on 28th? SO THE WHOLE PROCESS takes 5 DAYS???
> could someone please clarify if this is so??
> Also what is the last date to submit applications to BAqai Medical University??


----------



## US_medstudent

Anoshali said:


> last dates to turn in applications is on 23rd sep but for some rather absurd reason they announce their class on 28th? SO THE WHOLE PROCESS takes 5 DAYS???
> could someone please clarify if this is so??
> Also what is the last date to submit applications to BAqai Medical University??


The last date of application being accepted and the first day of classes arent correlated. Most universities in the US have rolling admission, which means application are accepted up until classes start and even afterwards until all the seats are filled. Some schools in pakistan are the same way but just because they accept applications so late doesnt mean you'll get accepted or have a good chance. The earlier you apply the better, as soon as seats get filled up, your out of luck.

I think the preferred date of submition is towards the and of August or early September, email the school to find out.

Ask the baqai question on a different thread.


----------



## fouz

I emailed the admissions office but have not recieved a reply yet. If the admissions is on a rolling admissions process then according to that, we should recieve notification of our admission/decline before the last date of applications. right? Also, how did you guys submit the application processing fee? I applied through email. Thanks!




US_medstudent said:


> The last date of application being accepted and the first day of classes arent correlated. Most universities in the US have rolling admission, which means application are accepted up until classes start and even afterwards until all the seats are filled. Some schools in pakistan are the same way but just because they accept applications so late doesnt mean you'll get accepted or have a good chance. The earlier you apply the better, as soon as seats get filled up, your out of luck.
> 
> I think the preferred date of submition is towards the and of August or early September, email the school to find out.
> 
> Ask the baqai question on a different thread.


----------



## punjabishera

US_medstudent said:


> The email you posted above doe not reflect new information, this is well known in the medical community which is why Caribbean schools have to approved by site visits. *You failed to understand that Dow International does not intent to train foreign citizens to practice outside of Pakistan.* DIMC does not follow the USMLE curriculum, it follows the Pakistani curriculumset forth by PMDC. DIMC does not assist in finding students clinical outside its own hospitals so its needless to say it'll help in finding rotations at American hospitals. sDIMC does not help one in finding a residency or help with paperwork at any point. DIMC is meant to produce Doctors to practice and gain licensure in Pakistan and no where else. Its up to each student to study separately for the USMLE, to find clinicians in the US and to match to a residency. Just because the majority of the student base is American doesnt mean its meant to train doctors to practice in the U.S. The student of DIMC dont have a better chance of working in the US then any other medical school in Pakistan.
> 
> So yeah, that email doesnt apply to DIMC as you think it does...
> 
> The Caribbean schools are speficically intended to produce doctors to practice in the US which is why they are approved on a case by case basis.




Taken from DIMC Website: 

*"Dow International Medical College (DIMC) was established two years ago, in order to accommodate overseas candidates, for MBBS who face various difficulties in entering into the medical profession abroad."*

Take the inference of this statement - it's obviously created for non-Pakistani citizens.


----------



## dubya0

how are the hostels at DIMC, are they clean, ac or no ac, stuff like that


----------



## MedGrunt

dubya0 said:


> how are the hostels at DIMC, are they clean, ac or no ac, stuff like that


Read the thread, it's already been answered. Stop trying to get people to repost things a hundred times just for you because you're not motivated enough to do some research.


----------



## US_medstudent

punjabishera said:


> Taken from DIMC Website:
> 
> *"Dow International Medical College (DIMC) was established two years ago, in order to accommodate overseas candidates, for MBBS who face various difficulties in entering into the medical profession abroad."*
> 
> Take the inference of this statement - it's obviously created for non-Pakistani citizens.


Where does it state that it intends to train them to practice in the US or anywhere else abroad? Yes, obviously created for students outside of Pakistan hence the name "Dow International Medical College" but nowhere does it state that it intends from the to practice outside of Pakistan or will even facilitate for them to practice outside of Pakistan.

Try again my friend....


----------



## ahaque

i dont know if this has been clarified yet, but my aunt just turned in my application for DIMC. They told her they changed up a few things. EVERYONE applying to DIMC has to take the entrance exam. They did this because for some people the IBCC certificate was taking too long and wasnt going to come in time for the deadline. So now your admission will be based on your entrance exam as well.


----------



## fouz

ahaque said:


> i dont know if this has been clarified yet, but my aunt just turned in my application for DIMC. They told her they changed up a few things. EVERYONE applying to DIMC has to take the entrance exam. They did this because for some people the IBCC certificate was taking too long and wasnt going to come in time for the deadline. So now your admission will be based on your entrance exam as well.


Are you sure, because I talked to the vice chancellor Dr. Masood personally on sunday and he said the entrance exam was pass/fail and had no bearing on the admission other than the fact that it is required by pmdc.


----------



## ahaque

[FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman]_"As per PMDC rule, *ENTRANCE TEST OF OVERSEAS CATEGORY*, will be conducted for every student having SAT II score.....However, no weightage of marks will be given to the entry test"_​Ok, so I just read this from the DIMC brochure, and now I think my aunt misunderstood. Im sorry for any confusion and for being wrong. But she kept on saying even for people that are turning in IBCC equivalence have to take the entrance exam too. Im going to ask her again and see what she says.
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fouz

no problem! Will you let us know when you find out for sure? thanks....does anyone know when the decision will be announced? i applied atleast 2-3 weeks ago. Do you think it will be before august 12? my tuition for college in the US is due aug 12 and i don't want to spend thousands of dollars there if i get accepted to DIMC...does anyone know? i thought it was rolling admissions. maybe not?





ahaque said:


> [FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman]_"As per PMDC rule, *ENTRANCE TEST OF OVERSEAS CATEGORY*, will be conducted for every student having SAT II score.....However, no weightage of marks will be given to the entry test"_​[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman]Ok, so I just read this from the DIMC brochure, and now I think my aunt misunderstood. Im sorry for any confusion and for being wrong. But she kept on saying even for people that are turning in IBCC equivalence have to take the entrance exam too. Im going to ask her again and see what she says.[/FONT][FONT=Gen_Times-New-Roman]
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## punjabishera

Have fun practicing medicine in Las Vegas bro. Time to face the truth now. 
peaaaaaace.


----------



## ush

wats the last day for you to submit your application?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

ush said:


> wats the last day for you to submit your application?


According to the online brochure, the last day to submit your application for the Fall 2009 semester is September 25th.


----------



## 4003

actually im pretty sure classes start on the 25th, from what i read, the deadline for the application is sept 10...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

wasaykhan713 said:


> actually im pretty sure classes start on the 25th, from what i read, the deadline for the application is sept 10...


From what I've heard from numerous students (both current and joining), the first day is September 28th.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

So what are you guys looking forward to the most at DIMC?


----------



## fouz

the first day of class is September 28. Are we supposed to go ahead and buy the books or wait till calss starts?

This is the link to the books recommended for 1st and 2nd year mbbs students http://www.duhs.edu.pk/news/mbbs-1-2-year-books-09-10-2008.doc


----------



## US_medstudent

fouz said:


> the first day of class is September 28. Are we supposed to go ahead and buy the books or wait till calss starts?


You can buy the books whenever you want, its totally up to you. You can buy them now or wait till two weeks before exams and buy them, I'd suggest buying them now. The two best stores to buy them are "Winco books" and "Azam sons" their both located across from DMC in Sadr, urdu bazar. When you go there dont mention your from DIMC or talk in english, you'll get raped (charged a lot more then the normal price), act like a "local". Just tell them your from Dow, which isnt lying since DIMC is part of DUHS (Dow University of Health Sciences). They also deliver to your doorstep and only charge a 100 rs for delivery but I'd suggest going there in person since you can get two different qualities of books, local editions (really cheap paper but a fraction of the actual cost) or "real editions or india print" (American quality books) there just expensive if your a local student.




fouz said:


> This is the link to the books recommended for 1st and 2nd year mbbs students http://www.duhs.edu.pk/news/mbbs-1-2-year-books-09-10-2008.doc


I wouldnt use this book list at all. It has too many useless books and is missing some good books. Use the book list FaarinaKhan put up on the other DIMC thread.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

fouz said:


> the first day of class is September 28. Are we supposed to go ahead and buy the books or wait till calss starts?
> 
> This is the link to the books recommended for 1st and 2nd year mbbs students http://www.duhs.edu.pk/news/mbbs-1-2-year-books-09-10-2008.doc


Yeah, I would recommend buying your books now...I have most of mine already, and will get the few that I am missing soon. If you get them now, you could even get a head start with your studying if you really want to.

And for a booklist that contains books that are actually recommended by current DIMC students as ones they use often / feel that they need to have, please check out my "Attention DIMC Class of 2014: Frequently Asked Questions with Answers here!" thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...-frequently-asked-questions-answers-here.html


----------



## fouz

Wow. Thanks, I completely missed that thread..




*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Yeah, I would recommend buying your books now...I have most of mine already, and will get the few that I am missing soon. If you get them now, you could even get a head start with your studying if you really want to.
> 
> And for a booklist that contains books that are actually recommended by current DIMC students as ones they use often / feel that they need to have, please check out my "Attention DIMC Class of 2014: Frequently Asked Questions with Answers here!" thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...-frequently-asked-questions-answers-here.html


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

fouz said:


> Wow. Thanks, I completely missed that thread..


It's all good...now that you know about it, please do take a look at it because it might answer some of your other questions that you may have forgotten to ask or hadn't even thought about asking before! Good luck, and I wish you all the best!


----------



## fouz

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> It's all good...now that you know about it, please do take a look at it because it might answer some of your other questions that you may have forgotten to ask or hadn't even thought about asking before! Good luck, and I wish you all the best!


Thanks, that thread helped alot!!!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

fouz said:


> Thanks, that thread helped alot!!!


Glad to hear that you found my thread useful. Props should go to US_medstudent, though, because he told me to create it in the first place, lol.


----------



## Khush Bakht

Hello everyone .. I just want to know if there is Hostel facility in DOW international medical college and does anyone know about the mdeicaql universities in karachi which do offer hostels specially for girls .. even if they do can someone guide me about their condition ?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

Khush Bakht said:


> Hello everyone .. I just want to know if there is Hostel facility in DOW international medical college and does anyone know about the mdeicaql universities in karachi which do offer hostels specially for girls .. even if they do can someone guide me about their condition ?


Yes, there is a girls hostel at DIMC. I'm not 100% sure but I think most other medical universities have girls hostels as well. I can't speak about the other universities' hostels, but DIMC's girls hostel is quite nice as far as hostels go. I would suggest checking out DIMC's online brochure because there are pictures of the hostels in it. Hope this helped!


----------



## ketchup

Is it hard to get into Dow International?
Is the curriculum harder?
Is it mainly Foreign students?

I have a lot of questions so if there's any current DIMC student that I can private message, I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

ketchup said:


> Is it hard to get into Dow International?
> Is the curriculum harder?
> Is it mainly Foreign students?
> 
> I have a lot of questions so if there's any current DIMC student that I can private message, I'd really appreciate that.


It's relatively easier to get into DIMC as opposed to other Paki med schools. Don't really know if the curriculum is harder per se, but it is NOT oriented towards USMLE preparation if that helps. Yes, the majority of the students are American, Canadian, etc. In my batch, we have only one local student in a batch of around 70 students. I'm a first year student, so feel free to private message me your questions and I'll do my best to help!


----------



## ardentqueen

i came from philipphines and in our system we only finish 10th grade and go to university... i did 1 year of bio, chem and physics. i have the IBCC equivalence.. can i get admisions in DIMC?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

ardentqueen said:


> i came from philipphines and in our system we only finish 10th grade and go to university... i did 1 year of bio, chem and physics. i have the IBCC equivalence.. can i get admisions in DIMC?


I responded to your message, do check it out.


----------



## Tarikq786

Pictures of DIMC can be found on my blog at The Tarick . com


----------



## Powerfetish

@ Tariq, nice blog! Can you tell me whether DIMC is safe for US students? Also is everyone there a foreigner, and how many students are there in the college? Thanks!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

Powerfetish said:


> @ Tariq, nice blog! Can you tell me whether DIMC is safe for US students? Also is everyone there a foreigner, and how many students are there in the college? Thanks!


DIMC is relatively safe for US students. If halaat get bad, they'll cancel class. If you're a dorm kid, they'll have you on lockdown until they find out that halaat are okay again. Not EVERYONE there is a foreigner but 95% of them are foreigners. There's four batches and my batch (fourth batch) only has one local student. I'm a first year student and we have 75-ish kids in my batch. Using that as an average per batch (although I do believe the batch two years ahead of me is quite small), there's around 300-ish kids in the college altogether. Hope this helps...feel free to private message me if you have any additional questions.


----------



## Tarikq786

I just wrote up a pretty long blog post that covers a lot of frequently asked questions. Check it out at thetarick.com


----------



## frogger

Hey guys thanks for these posts, I was wondering if any of you who are already students could answer a question I had about the school. Because dow trains you to be doctors in Pakistan alone, are any of you planning to return back to the US for residency? If you are how exactly are you preparing for that, I wouldn't think the school would help you get spots for clinicals or residencies or even preparing for USMLE's. Are you guys doing it on your own and are you finding the process difficult?


----------



## fortis321

as mentioned above that 95% of those students are foreigners.... I think that answers your question... ( I think they all will go back )


----------



## MastahRiz

Tarikq786 said:


> I just wrote up a pretty long blog post that covers a lot of frequently asked questions. Check it out at thetarick.com


Great blog!


----------



## maher92

hey 

did you guys check out there recent brochure they are asking for a $500 application fee
thats riduculous its almost 5 times the amount for application for universities in usa or canada


----------



## 4003

Are you sure its dollars? i remember paying like 2000 rupees or something


----------



## maher92

hi

yes it is in dollars and their fees is also raised to 15000 dollars per annum you can check it out by downloading the brochure from the website


----------



## 4003

wow...that's an increase by 3000 dollars. We paid 12000 dollars this year. Also just to tell you, even if you're enrolled, there's nearly a 1000-1500 dollar increment every year and yeah they doubled the application free, it was like 250 dollars last year.


----------



## veena89g

Oh so the application fee has to send along the application or is it admission fees.Kind of confused.?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

veena89g said:


> Oh so the application fee has to send along the application or is it admission fees.Kind of confused.?


Application fee and admission fee are two different things. Application fee is to be turned in with the application; for us, it was Rs. 20,000 (which converts to about $250). Admission fee (aka tuition fee) is to be turned in after you've been accepted, which was $12,000 for us.


----------



## maher92

hi

does anyone who apply get accepted ? i beleive that should be the case judging by their tuition fees which is higher than most of the other public colleges


----------



## 4003

yeah, pretty much everyone gets accepted if met the cutoff requirements.


----------



## maher92

hi

the brochure says there would not be an admission test this year only an interview is that right

as in their form they mention someting about the test.


----------



## 4003

I don't recall seeing anything about giving an interview in the brochure. But yeah, there will not be any entrance test anymore. However, the entrance test is only a formality so it won't really jeopardize the chances of getting enrolled. If there is to be an interview, I'm sure it will only be a formality.


----------



## raidermary

Can local pre-med students apply to DIMC? I love its building, the reputation everything! I think I'd be happier studying there.

The forms on the site seem designed only for international students. How can I apply? Need help :S

Also, does DMC have a different fee structure than DIMC? There is no information given about the admission process for DMC on the website! Does anyone know when DMC admissions will begin?


----------



## 4003

yea local pre-meds can study at DIMC but I'm pretty sure you would have to pay the same fees that the international students pay. Applying to DIMC or DMC is the same process, it all takes place at DMC, just that DMC is more for locals and DIMC is more for foreigners.
Yes, DMC and DIMC have different fee structures.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

raidermary said:


> Can local pre-med students apply to DIMC? I love its building, the reputation everything! I think I'd be happier studying there.
> 
> The forms on the site seem designed only for international students. How can I apply? Need help :S
> 
> Also, does DMC have a different fee structure than DIMC? There is no information given about the admission process for DMC on the website! Does anyone know when DMC admissions will begin?


Yes, locals can apply to DIMC. Within my batch (4th batch), we only have one local student but there are plenty of locals in the upper batches. Both schools have the same application process, you just have to ask for DIMC's application form instead of DMC's. The fee structures are indeed different; you will have to pay the same fees that the international students pay. We paid $12,000 (which converts to about 1 lakh 8 thousand rupees) but we've been told that the fees are only going to continue to go up. Hope this helped...feel free to message me if you have any more questions!


----------



## 4003

$12000 USD converts to about rs.10 lakhs, but the upcoming batch will be paying $15000 USD.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

wasaykhan713 said:


> $12000 USD converts to about rs.10 lakhs, but the upcoming batch will be paying $15000 USD.


Oh, I miscarried the coma...my bad! :S

If they're paying $15K, what are we paying???


----------



## raidermary

Um Faarina thanks a lot for clarifying!  But could you tell me why the DMC application or "process of application" isnt on the site? how do we know when admissions will start for DMC?

I really wanted to go to DIMC but looking at the fee structure I dont think theres much hope for me


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

raidermary said:


> Um Faarina thanks a lot for clarifying!  But could you tell me why the DMC application or "process of application" isnt on the site? how do we know when admissions will start for DMC?
> 
> I really wanted to go to DIMC but looking at the fee structure I dont think theres much hope for me


 
No problem. The DUHS administration is not organized enough to have this stuff on the website, lol. I can ask some friends at DMC about when their admissions start and get back to you on that. And no worries...whatever is best for you in the long run is what will eventually materialize. :happy:


----------



## 4003

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Oh, I miscarried the coma...my bad! :S
> 
> If they're paying $15K, what are we paying???


we're paying like $12,000, but just that for every new batch there is an increased fee, apart from the 10% increment that will be happen every year on top of the tuition fee.


----------



## pkriz840

is there anyone out there from the US that has applied to DIMC and is seriously considering it?? because there is a really good chance ill be starting there in the fall and i dont know anyone


----------



## frogger

pkriz840 said:


> is there anyone out there from the US that has applied to DIMC and is seriously considering it?? because there is a really good chance ill be starting there in the fall and i dont know anyone


Hey, im in the same boat as you. There's a real good shot that ill be going there next year. I've already applied, and gotten accepted, to the school, and have talked to a few of the admission's officers. From what I heard the boy;s dorms are not the best place to be staying in, and you should probably be looking for an apartment to rent out (something I'm in the process of doing), unless your a girl.... I cant tell. The school looks to be pretty good and new, and i think you can find most questions you might have answered here.


----------



## raidermary

Thankyou soo much. I will be going through this thread every few days to see if you posted


----------



## pkriz840

is there anyone else out there from florida going to DOW International or is already there??? if so, let me know thanks!


----------



## pkriz840

I just got into DIMC and am now looking for roommates for an apartment... So any male DIMC students from US, england, or canada who needs a roommate/apartment...please contact me, thanks!


----------



## MastahRiz

pkriz840 said:


> I just got into DIMC and am now looking for roommates for an apartment... So any male DIMC students from US, england, or canada who needs a roommate/apartment...please contact me, thanks!


Please make a separate thread for that, this thread is for discussion about the school itself. Thanks.


----------



## sehqur

anyone from texas? how would i submit my fees?? i have emailed them and got the most confusing relpy, asked to explain the process again in layman term and havent heard since then. its a matter of $15000, i need to know a safe, reliable source to get my money through..helppp!!


----------



## marmar92

sehqur said:


> anyone from texas? how would i submit my fees?? i have emailed them and got the most confusing relpy, asked to explain the process again in layman term and havent heard since then. its a matter of $15000, i need to know a safe, reliable source to get my money through..helppp!!


I am in the same boat!! I need to know how to send $15,000 also!


----------



## TheDoc

Are these your 1st year fees...right? If you have to send fees, make a bank draft and send that. Otherwise if you have relatives send the money to them via Western Union or something and they can deposit it in the colleges.

In Pakistan, you have to get creative.


----------



## sehqur

In Pakistan u have to be careful too. I love Pakistan but not much to hand over more than 12laks to some money transfer company, and dont want my relatives to get in trouble. I was wondering if I can hold on to it and submit it personally as soon as I get there?
How soon are u guys leaving since the classes starts from oct 5? Any girl in this batch from states?


----------



## lina

Hey Sehqur,,,

I am from Ohio, what about you....Hopefully I will be joining this batch...I think you can email the admission cell to ask that can you submit the money when you get there?? as last year I heard that some students got there before DIMC started and submited their fees...My plan is to leave somewhere after eid may be September 16.


----------



## sehqur

hey lina, nice to see you here. I am from Texas. 
Thats wut i was thinking, it shouldn't be a problem for them but i am afraid more and more people are getting admitted every year they might not keep my seat aside if i dont turn in money right away. oh well!! ill give them a call or shoot an email today, let see wut they got in store for me. Thanks yall ...


----------



## MastahRiz

Sehqur,

Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## sehqur

ill be careful next time


----------



## 4003

A lot of students this year submitted their fees later in the year but were enrolled in the program. So as long as you have met all the requirements for the admission and got your seat saved, it is fine. You can give your fees after. They will be willing to save a seat for you in the program if you tell them...well that is what happened this year. A lot of people confirmed their admission from abroad and gave the money when they came to Pakistan. It's much more safe then going through the complicated processes.


----------



## sehqur

exactly, just give them a call or shoot an email, they will send you an official confirmation letter just hold on to it and ask them to save you a spot. make sure you have that letter on you at the time of submitting your fee.


----------



## doc.who

Hey you guys, I plan going this year as well. there is a page for the Class of 2015 on FB, and i have utterly given up on posting the link to it lol. you guys should join and get anyone else you know whos going to join too. Just search "DIMC Class of 2015" into the search bar and it should pop up.

and as a side note if you've already read this, I'm just spreading the word.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

doc.who said:


> Hey you guys, I plan going this year as well. there is a page for the Class of 2015 on FB, and i have utterly given up on posting the link to it lol. you guys should join and get anyone else you know whos going to join too. Just search "DIMC Class of 2015" into the search bar and it should pop up.
> 
> and as a side note if you've already read this, I'm just spreading the word.


Good idea! Having a FB group for your class is beneficial in so many ways. You all can get to know each other before school starts, which will cut time out of the "ice-breaker" period that you'll eventually have to go through. Also, after school starts, you can use it as a medium to share all kinds of school-related information such as exam schedules, exam topics, and other random updates. Best of luck with that!


----------



## fouz

sehqur said:


> anyone from texas? how would i submit my fees?? i have emailed them and got the most confusing relpy, asked to explain the process again in layman term and havent heard since then. its a matter of $15000, i need to know a safe, reliable source to get my money through..helppp!!


 
Hey! I'm from austin, tx. Last year, i submitted my fees using a bank draft (i think thats what they asked for). call them and talk to dr.tayyaba personally..she can usually answer all the questions.


----------



## jweil

Hi Tarik,

My name is Jeff Weil and I am the regional medical director for Kaplan who is responsible for the Asia Pacific Area. I would love to help you and your classmates maybe those in the 1st bathc (?) prepare for the USMLE, infact we have a lot of programs that students can use from Pakistan. If you're interested in learning more please send an email to me at [email protected]


----------



## atif.khan

If you go to DIMC is it hard to come back and do good on the USLME's? Also are there any other problems if you come back to America to become a doctor?


----------



## 4003

USMLEs depend on you on how well you study and how much your retain and things like that. DIMC tries to implement USMLE teachings the best it can, but in the end you have to study for it youself, regardless if the school is USMLE based or not.
Since you're an american citizen, the problems for you may be less than those who are not. But yes, certain problems do arise in which a local american medical graduate will be considered over a person who has studied abroad. But things like doing electives from US at your own time can come as an advantage. So explore through the forum a bit more and you'll know.


----------



## atif.khan

OK thanks


----------



## seltiksfan

How many students joined last year. Is there a lot of competition? The Brochure says that they only have 100 seats. are there more than 100 people each class?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

seltiksfan said:


> How many students joined last year. Is there a lot of competition? The Brochure says that they only have 100 seats. are there more than 100 people each class?


I'm from the fourth batch and there's roughly 70-75 kids in my batch. Two of the other batches are significantly smaller and the other two have the same amount, more or less. Hope that helps.


----------



## seltiksfan

Thanks.  helped a lot. So just wondering. I have probably read this in some forum before but I believe that dimc has rolling admissions. I would like to know if I can apply around the same time as american colleges so I don't need to go through all the trouble of getting settled in college and then find out I was accepted in dimc. That would save time and money. Is that possible?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

seltiksfan said:


> Thanks.  helped a lot. So just wondering. I have probably read this in some forum before but I believe that dimc has rolling admissions. I would like to know if I can apply around the same time as american colleges so I don't need to go through all the trouble of getting settled in college and then find out I was accepted in dimc. That would save time and money. Is that possible?


The way it has worked so far is that admissions open up in the summer and close at the end of September of the year that you're applying for. So you can try your luck with American colleges first and (God forbid) if nothing works out over there then by all means try for DIMC.


----------



## seltiksfan

Alright thanks but I would pick dimc over american colleges any day. Well I know that you've been at dimc for a while now so I was just wondering whether dimc is like high school in america. Is, the work load like any other ap class?.

And also I was wondering do we send in transcripts or just sat 2 scores because I dominated the sat 2's but my gpa was pretty bad due to some circumstances.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

seltiksfan said:


> Alright thanks but I would pick dimc over american colleges any day. Well I know that you've been at dimc for a while now so I was just wondering whether dimc is like high school in america. Is, the work load like any other ap class?.
> 
> And also I was wondering do we send in transcripts or just sat 2 scores because I dominated the sat 2's but my gpa was pretty bad due to some circumstances.


You're welcome. Yeah, about to start my second year on Monday inshAllah. As far as academics/work load, there is no homework here but you do have 3-4 module (unit) tests after a module has ended within a semester before the semester exams. It's all self-directed learning. I pay attention in lectures, spend 2 hours reviewing what I learned during the day after I get home, review what I learned in the week over the weekend and then put in a solid 5-6 hours daily when exams are about a month away to review everything I learned within the semester. Sounds kind of overwhelming but even with all that, I still have time left over to spend with family and to chill with friends so it's not as bad as you think. Unlike high school, you have to come to class on Saturdays (which is kind of a bummer at first but you get used to it). DIMC has no extracurriculars other than an annual Sports Week. However, there is a gym on campus. And guys play basketball and soccer in tournaments against other universities as well as pick-up games against locals so there are definitely ways to make your own fun. The people here will remind you of the kids you went to high school with...they're all really friendly and are into the same kinds of things since most of them are American so alhamdulliah we get along like a big happy family more often than not. Hope that answered your question. And you have to send in both your transcript and your SAT II scores. Hopefully your SAT IIs will be good enough to mask your GPA.


----------



## seltiksfan

Thats too sick that your starting your second year monday!!! hope you enjoy your second year . and yeah i understand the workload. its not all that bad. after all it is MED school. Does school go from 8:30-3 like in the us or is it shorter/longer?yeah i hope all goes well (inshallah) lol. i will be applying in 2012. just hope the competition wont be too bad by then ...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

seltiksfan said:


> Thats too sick that your starting your second year monday!!! hope you enjoy your second year . and yeah i understand the workload. its not all that bad. after all it is MED school. Does school go from 8:30-3 like in the us or is it shorter/longer?yeah i hope all goes well (inshallah) lol. i will be applying in 2012. just hope the competition wont be too bad by then ...


Enjoying it would be nice but I hear that the first half is pretty tough so I'd be pretty happy with just being able to keep up, lol. Yeah, school day is officially from 8:30-3:00 on M-T and Saturdays (but normally you'll be done by like 2:30 or earlier on a good day) and then a half day on Fridays because of jummah namaaz. Good luck with the application process. InshAllah I hope to see you as part of the Class of 2016 (aka sixth batch). #laugh


----------



## seltiksfan

Thanks for the info and the encouragement... hope all goes well for you in the future...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

seltiksfan said:


> Thanks for the info and the encouragement... hope all goes well for you in the future...


You're very welcome and thanks so much, inshAllah ameen. If you need any help regarding DIMC in the future, you know where to find me. Take care. =)


----------



## MapTheSoul

Hello ~
I have a lot of questions.

Does anyone know the earliest and latest date for admission this time around?

What bank does the money get deposited through? for admissions.

How long did it take to get admissions done? I'm planning on going and don't know how long I'll have to be there for the admissions process.

The internet is something you have to purchase yourself, right? Who do you buy the internet from? About how much is it? And is it good reliable internet?

How do you get clean water to drink?

and I had some questions about dorm life.

Is there a common room? With like, a tv? or fridge? or microwave? 
Is there a meal plan? How does food work? How much extra?

Sorry there's so many questions, but I'd really appreciate a quick reply


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

MapTheSoul said:


> Hello ~
> I have a lot of questions.
> 
> Does anyone know the earliest and latest date for admission this time around?
> 
> What bank does the money get deposited through? for admissions.
> 
> How long did it take to get admissions done? I'm planning on going and don't know how long I'll have to be there for the admissions process.
> 
> The internet is something you have to purchase yourself, right? Who do you buy the internet from? About how much is it? And is it good reliable internet?
> 
> How do you get clean water to drink?
> 
> and I had some questions about dorm life.
> 
> Is there a common room? With like, a tv? or fridge? or microwave?
> Is there a meal plan? How does food work? How much extra?
> 
> Sorry there's so many questions, but I'd really appreciate a quick reply


Summer of the year you want admission is the earliest you can apply and it goes until late September. They use UBL bank branches for admissions. You gotta take the entry test and submit all your original documents as well as either SAT II scores or an IBCC equivalency certificate (which takes AGES to obtain) so there's no real answer for that question, it's however long it takes for you to get all that stuff taken care of. You do purchase the Internet service on your own, from any provider of your choice. Price depends on the speed you buy and it's honestly not that reliable, people have a lot of Internet issues here. I'm not from the hostels but I've been to them often so I'll do my best to answer your dorm questions. You buy bottled water and the water dispensers in the hostels kitchen is filtered. There is a common room but it doesn't have much in it. Girls have mini fridges in their rooms if they so choose but I think there's only one common microwave in the kitchen. There is a meal plan but idk how much extra it is on top of hostel fees. Hope this helped!


----------



## MapTheSoul

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Summer of the year you want admission is the earliest you can apply and it goes until late September. They use UBL bank branches for admissions. You gotta take the entry test and submit all your original documents as well as either SAT II scores or an IBCC equivalency certificate (which takes AGES to obtain) so there's no real answer for that question, it's however long it takes for you to get all that stuff taken care of. You do purchase the Internet service on your own, from any provider of your choice. Price depends on the speed you buy and it's honestly not that reliable, people have a lot of Internet issues here. I'm not from the hostels but I've been to them often so I'll do my best to answer your dorm questions. You buy bottled water and the water dispensers in the hostels kitchen is filtered. There is a common room but it doesn't have much in it. Girls have mini fridges in their rooms if they so choose but I think there's only one common microwave in the kitchen. There is a meal plan but idk how much extra it is on top of hostel fees. Hope this helped!


Woah woah, I thought they eliminated the entry test as an admissions requirement as of this year?! Anyone know for sure?

And thank you for the all the information! One more question, are we allowed to have AC's in our dorms? I don't know if I can handle the heat there lol


----------



## Aiman Syeda

Yeah, I had my dad call them and also received an e-mail stating that international students are no longer required to write the entrance test. As for the AC, I'm pretty sure you can't. My family friend joined DIMC two years ago and as far as I know, getting an AC in her room wasn't an option. 

My question is, since IBCC takes so long, how can we apply until we have it? We'd miss the deadline because I don't get my diploma and final marks for second semester until june 30 2011. Can I send my current transcript missing grades for this semester right now or no?


----------



## MapTheSoul

Yeah, I had this question come up recently as well. If I have my diploma but not my final transcript or if I have my transcript and not my diploma, can I still apply?

Also,



Aiman Syeda said:


> My question is, since IBCC takes so long, how can we apply until we have it? We'd miss the deadline because I don't get my diploma and final marks for second semester until june 30 2011.


What June 30th deadline are talking about?


----------



## Aiman Syeda

June 30th is when I get my second semester report card and diploma. I won't have all my grade 12 marks until then...so do I need to wait until then for IBCC?


----------



## mohd753

If i get my diploma covnerted to IBCC and i get higher then 660 would i be able to still apply to DIMC, if i dont take my SAT 2 or would i have to do both? i never took physics in highschool but i took, chem and bio.?

Thanks


----------



## MapTheSoul

mohd753 said:


> If i get my diploma covnerted to IBCC and i get higher then 660 would i be able to still apply to DIMC, if i dont take my SAT 2 or would i have to do both? i never took physics in highschool but i took, chem and bio.?
> 
> Thanks


As of this year, I'm pretty sure you have to have taken the SAT2 either way, IBCC or not :/ But I'm not 100% sure.

Also, my POC card is taking forever to come in and there are some complications with it right now. The application clearly asks for it and I don't know what to do. Help? D:


----------



## Aiman Syeda

Sooo, I was looking into OSAP the other day and they don't give it for DIMC. Only DMC...which makes me really question the school's credibility :S I'm super confused now...is there another reason why DIMC is not applicable for OSAP because DMC and Aga Khan are.


----------



## 4003

mohd753 said:


> If i get my diploma covnerted to IBCC and i get higher then 660 would i be able to still apply to DIMC, if i dont take my SAT 2 or would i have to do both? i never took physics in highschool but i took, chem and bio.?
> 
> Thanks


First of all if you want to do IBCC, u need physics for the conversion no matter what. If doing physics isn't possible for you now...just take the SAT2. Either option is fine at DIMC. DIMC would take either physics or math if you plan on taking SAT2, along with biology and chemistry.



Aiman Syeda said:


> Sooo, I was looking into OSAP the other day and they don't give it for DIMC. Only DMC...which makes me really question the school's credibility :S I'm super confused now...is there another reason why DIMC is not applicable for OSAP because DMC and Aga Khan are.


DIMC does provide OSAP.


----------



## Aiman Syeda

OSAP doesn't approve DIMC. When you search for DIMC, it doesn't come up. They only give loans for DMC not DIMC.


----------



## 4003

There are a few students at DIMC who are using OSAP. If DMC has it, there's no reason why DIMC shouldn't...they all fall under the same institution (DUHS). I guess they didn't bother putting it up because DIMC and DMC is practically the same thing, with just foreign students.


----------



## Aiman Syeda

That's what I thought as well but then it said that if your school is another campus affiliated with the main university, look for the exact one you're going to be attending and DIMC isn't listed so I don't know what to do.


----------



## 4003

Well DMC handles all the affairs when it comes to submitting your tuition. It's more or less the same administration. I'm sure they can do something about that. I'm 95% sure you can get OSAP. You should call up DMC. Other then that, I know a couple students who are using OSAP so I'll let you know how they got with it.


----------



## mohd753

Is there any program like osap for us students?


----------



## Aiman Syeda

wasaykhan713 said:


> Well DMC handles all the affairs when it comes to submitting your tuition. It's more or less the same administration. I'm sure they can do something about that. I'm 95% sure you can get OSAP. You should call up DMC. Other then that, I know a couple students who are using OSAP so I'll let you know how they got with it.


Thanks, I really appreciate that. And I think calling them is the best option. Should clear things up because without OSAP, it'll be really difficult for me.


----------



## 4003

Alrite so DIMC students do take OSAP...they do it through DMC.


----------



## Aiman Syeda

wasaykhan713 said:


> Alrite so DIMC students do take OSAP...they do it through DMC.


Oh thank God! Thanks for finding out, much appreciated


----------



## Addy123456

who is applying for this years 2011( MBBS)) admission to DIMC. To my luck Allhumdullilah i received provisional admission this year . I was amazed that the decision was made so fast .


----------



## Aiman Syeda

Addy123456 said:


> who is applying for this years 2011( MBBS)) admission to DIMC. To my luck Allhumdullilah i received provisional admission this year . I was amazed that the decision was made so fast .


How did you apply to DIMC already? :S


----------



## Addy123456

Aiman Syeda said:


> How did you apply to DIMC already? :S


Well Aiman i just kept track of Dow's site every now and then for this year's brochure and application form and that s how i found them one day . I filled in my application form and sent it to Dr Tayyaba along with all my documents and 2 sat 2 scores and also payed the application fee of Us 500 dollars . To collect my stuff took me 15 days but i sent the application form last week through email and within a week i got a reply that i have been accepted provisionally so i payed the fees as well so yea you can apply now admission openeds have opened since starting of April . I think many people are not quite aware of that and classes start this year for the new batch from October 5 . IF u need any further help let me know salam


----------



## Aiman Syeda

Addy123456 said:


> Well Aiman i just kept track of Dow's site every now and then for this year's brochure and application form and that s how i found them one day . I filled in my application form and sent it to Dr Tayyaba along with all my documents and 2 sat 2 scores and also payed the application fee of Us 500 dollars . To collect my stuff took me 15 days but i sent the application form last week through email and within a week i got a reply that i have been accepted provisionally so i payed the fees as well so yea you can apply now admission opened starting of April .


Oh you applied with SATs, that makes sense. I have to wait for IBCC so I can't apply yet. Congratulations on the acceptance, btw


----------



## Addy123456

Aiman Syeda said:


> Oh you applied with SATs, that makes sense. I have to wait for IBCC so I can't apply yet. Congratulations on the acceptance, btw


Well i wanted to ask do you think IBCC is a safe way ?? i heard they deduct some marks and even IBCC in the past are known for taking too much time in conversion of the marks ? a very hectic procedure indeed and thank you  i am excited to start MBBS thsi year Allhumdullilah


----------



## mohd753

im going to apply soon inshAllah


----------



## turtlelover12

do you guys think that the earlier you apply, the better chances you have of getting in? because it seems that more and more are applying each year and so they are going to have to get selective on who they give admissions to unless it is a first come first serve basis for anyone who meets the requirements. They don't seem to have a system for this yet i think because not too many people apply yet but i hope they don't change the ease of the process. I will be applying in the 2012 year inshallah, i will still be able to get in with good SAT 2 scores.


----------



## TheIncredible

Hi... can some of the senior students of DIMC please tell me the syllabus for first year. I want to be able to get a head start of everything please. Also is there any website of dimc which gives notes online.. .


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

TheIncredible said:


> Hi... can some of the senior students of DIMC please tell me the syllabus for first year. I want to be able to get a head start of everything please. Also is there any website of dimc which gives notes online.. .


Syllabus: Foundations of Anatomy Biochemistry and Physiology, Cell Cycle, Blood, Locomotor (Upper and Lower Limb), Respiration, CVS, Neurosciences and Head & Neck. WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES is the site for online lecture notes under the Curriculum link.


----------



## talib

^ Nice link. These notes are really helpful for anyone who wants to get started in studying before medical school


----------



## whitesox93

heyy i just wanted to say thank u so much for giving the heads up on syllabus...noone from adm is getting back to me on my q's. i just wanted to know when is the first day of classes in oct? when should i book my ticket? is the boys hostel really as bad as they say it is? what would you suggest that i bring with me from states? any helpful tips or advice would highly be appreciated once again thanx guys!


----------



## talib

^ Please read the forum rules before posting like that again. I answered your question in another thread I believe, so please don't repeat yourself everywhere. Thanks!


----------



## whitesox93

heyy wussup, Im in the same boat, im going in for the Oct 2011 batchs, this is in response to the guy who posted about apts/rommates. I just had a few q's about getting an apt with roomates, are you still looking for roomates? did you eventually get an apt? how much is the rent and where is it located? how do you commute? how far is it and can you give me estimate of apts and their prices and how many bedrooms? i'd really appreciate it thank you


----------



## talib

Sorry, I am not applying to Dow International. I am applying to Dow University of Health Sciences. But rest assured, there are PLENTY of foreigners you will find that will be awesome! I am going to try to find someone to answer the rest of your questions.


----------



## TheIncredible

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Syllabus: Foundations of Anatomy Biochemistry and Physiology, Cell Cycle, Blood, Locomotor (Upper and Lower Limb), Respiration, CVS, Neurosciences and Head & Neck. WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES is the site for online lecture notes under the Curriculum link.







But on the website they only show starting from semester 2. I assume everything not written on the site will be in semester one, as in Foundations, CC, Blood, UandL Limbs?


----------



## ujalashujat

Hey!

I wanted to ask a few questions......

1. Are locals allowed to apply in DIMC?
2. How will u compare DMC and DIMC? As in the teachers and extra curriculars? Is one better than the other?
3. Is there still time to apply?


----------



## TheIncredible

From What i understand:

1. Yes
2. Equal
3.yes


----------



## talib

ujalashujat said:


> Hey!
> 
> I wanted to ask a few questions......
> 
> 1. Are locals allowed to apply in DIMC?
> 2. How will u compare DMC and DIMC? As in the teachers and extra curriculars? Is one better than the other?
> 3. Is there still time to apply?


Locals are allowed. I would say DMC is definitely better because it's well established and has been open for many years. DIMC on the other hand is relatively new, and has not gained much of a reputation in studies yet. I am not saying they will, but the school is so new, (they just recently built it) that I don't know if the first batch even graduated yet. DMC has many older graduates, that have come to America, UK, and Canada after graduation, and have started practice after passing the boards. And as for your last question, I am pretty sure you do, but you better hurry up now, seats fill, and by September they should be pretty much filled.


----------



## ujalashujat

Thnx....but can i apply before i get my ibcc A levels equivalence?


----------



## energetic

can some one tell me whether newly built dorms for boys are ready to use


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

energetic said:


> can some one tell me whether newly built dorms for boys are ready to use


Yes they are. Boys have been living in them for over a month and a half now. =)


----------



## energetic

thanks a lot farina khan for ur kind and quick response to my query. may u tel me when summer vacation starts and ends. thanks in advance.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

energetic said:


> thanks a lot farina khan for ur kind and quick response to my query. may u tel me when summer vacation starts and ends. thanks in advance.


You're welcome. There is no set time for summer vacation, it differs for all the batches. It depends on when you start school, how many unplanned days off you end up getting before exams and when your exams end. This time around, no batch was given summer vacation so many people ended up taking time off on their own and going home for a few weeks.


----------



## talib

@FaarinaKhan, speaking in general terms, how much earlier in advance do they tell you your breaks, because foreigners have to book tickets to go overseas. I am thinking 6 months ? But please confirm. And 1st and 2nd year students, how much of time off do they usually get, please tell me if it varies for every college, I am assuming it's the same?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

talib said:


> @FaarinaKhan, speaking in general terms, how much earlier in advance do they tell you your breaks, because foreigners have to book tickets to go overseas. I am thinking 6 months ? But please confirm. And 1st and 2nd year students, how much of time off do they usually get, please tell me if it varies for every college, I am assuming it's the same?


In general terms, they do try to post up a tentative calendar with curriculum start and end, prep leave, exams and break dates at the beginning of the semester. However, more often than not, it changes around because of unplanned days off during the semester (due to bad halaat, bad weather, holidays, etc.) and sometimes you are notified at the last minute. In my first year, we got one month off for summer break and one month off for winter break. This year, however, we were not given a summer break and for the time being we have a month off in winter (but the dates have changes since we're about three weeks behind schedule). Hope this helps.


----------



## talib

Thanks for the quick reply, so convenient! And that's not very promising, I guess I'll just figure out coming and going when I get there and inshAllah get admitted in the colleges of my choice


----------



## anwaruh92

Hey guys, Can anyone tell me how do i send my Sat 2 scores online to DIMC as i cant search their name on college board website? URGENT please..


----------



## talib

Call college board. I called them, and they sent the scores to the school, it's only about $10-20 bucks. And if you want it to get to them in 2-3 day's, it's an extra $10.


----------



## anwaruh92

Thanks, really helpfull!  - talib


----------



## energetic

farina khan thanks for ur guidance , pls let me know if we are allowed to bring our own microwave and fridge in our room. does room has attached washroom.?


----------



## Mashaal

If you're going to live on campus in the dorms, you are allowed to have fridges in your room (make sure you get a stabilizer, you'll need it!). Microwaves are not allowed in the dorm rooms, but I do know of some students who have one hidden in their room. 
The girls' dorms do have attached bathrooms per room, so two people (you and your roommate) will share it. I'm not sure how the setup is in the new boys' hostel though, I'll ask and get back to ya'll on that one.


----------



## energetic

Thank you both Mashaal and Farina khan for guidance. I quried few things from Dr. Tayyaba.I am sure it will also be helpful for others.Here is her reply:1.there are sharing rooms available and no one wilbe alloted single room.2. Usd.1000.00 is for room rent only for one year. The mess charges are Rs. 5500.00 per month which you have to pay monthly to the hostel warden.3. There is no uniform but there is a dress code for students which is sober clothes and they have to wear lab coats with the name tags on it .4. Yes students can have a fridge and microwave int the room, but they have to pay extra bill charges for that.5. There are wholsaler and other book shops from where you can buy books in karachi.6. There are no summer vacations from this year but the students get off after their semesterexams.7. The orientation day of Dow Int. Medical College for this year(2011)will be tentively on 5th october.8. Usually ragging is strictly not allowed.9. Yes there is a well established tuck shop and stationery shop within the premises of DIMC is available.10. The student can live in dorm from the very first day provided he has paid the rent.


----------



## energetic

is there bank's branch inside the campus to open an account.


----------



## TheIncredible

energetic said:


> is there bank's branch inside the campus to open an account.



yes there is.. its ubl united bank limited i think.. but its not "full" branch. however it does does an atm machine with it.


----------



## ShonaSoomro

Hi guys, I have a quick question on the fee structure. We pay $1200 for the dorm itself and aside from that, we pay for the mess facilities each month or is it included in the $1200 ? 

Thank youu.


----------



## medicine2011

*APARTMENT AVAILABLE TO SHARE WITH TWO OTHER DIMC GIRLS*

APARTMENT ROOM AVAILABLE TO SHARE WITH TWO OTHER DIMC STUDENTS AT RIM JHIM TOWERS, 4TH FLOOR, KESC SOCIETY, NEAR SAFORAH CHOWK, MAIN UNIVERSITY ROAD, KARACHI.


7 MINUTES FROM DIMC, OJHA CAMPUS/ DOW UNIVERSITY HOSPITAL.
15 MINUTES FROM UNIVERSITY OF KARACHI.
FACILITIES: 24HR STAND-BY GENERATOR, MAID WHO CLEANS, GOOD SECURITY, COMFORTABLE, FRIENDLY ENVIRONMENT.
KITCHEN, LIVING ROOM TO SHARE AND EN-SUITE BEDROOM.
RS.12,000 PER MONTH.
IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE CALL:03242880115 



​


----------



## Waleed90

In case anyone is wondering, DIMC has increased their tuition fee to $18,000 for the first year. 
I think their starting to realize the fact that they are getting really popular.


----------



## Waleed90

ShonaSoomro said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question on the fee structure. We pay $1200 for the dorm itself and aside from that, we pay for the mess facilities each month or is it included in the $1200 ?
> 
> Thank youu.


The fee for mess facilities is *not* included in the $1200 for the dorm. I would imagine you could pay for the mess all at once at the start of the year or pay it monthly.


----------



## Mashaal

Mess is paid separately per month to the hostel warden. He's usually at our dorms in the afternoon. Currently its like 5500 rupees per month for mess. And just a heads-up, the food's not that great. Most of us do our own grocery shopping on the side for junk food, noodles, K&Ns chicken, and whatnot. That usually amounts to an extra 4000 rupees (for me at least) per month. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Mashaal

You're right, they allow advance mess payment. Personally I think that's a better idea than the monthly fees. Just pay it all at once so you don't get hassled by the hostel staff later. Plus I always end up spending the money I allot for mess fees -___-
And if you don't pay, don't worry. They won't ever stop you from eating the food. That would just be wrong. LOL


----------



## Waleed90

Mashaal said:


> You're right, they allow advance mess payment. Personally I think that's a better idea than the monthly fees. Just pay it all at once so you don't get hassled by the hostel staff later. Plus I always end up spending the money I allot for mess fees -___-
> And if you don't pay, don't worry. They won't ever stop you from eating the food. That would just be wrong. LOL


Thanks Mashaal!
I was hoping if you could give us an idea of what a typical days menu is like at the mess. What kind of food? quantity? seating area? Do they provide breakfast, lunch, and dinner? What are the timings like? Your insight would be greatly appreciated.#grin


----------



## Mashaal

For sure, the boys and girls hostel both get the same food daily. The main kitchen is in the girls dorms, so they cook for both and bring it over to the guys during meal times. 

*the timings for the mess I'm not 100% sure of, I'm going off of my memory right now. But the kitchen is only locked from like 10:30pm ish-anytime after Fajr. So even if you come outside of the mentioned meal times, you'll be able to get food.

7:00 am-10:00 am 
Breakfast: Bread, marmalade, peanut butter (on a good day), butter, eggs (boiled, fried, omlette, just ask them to make it how you want), and chai

12:30pm-4:00pm
Lunch: They usually have a rotation of salan that they do. It's always Pakistani food, fyi. Chicken salan (the most common), haleem, nihari, aloo gosht, korma, different types of sabzi, daal, pulao, and biryani. They have naan or plain rice with the salan as well. At lunch they give the desi salad, cucumbers, tomatoes, and onions usually. Once in a while, they'll make desi-Chinese noodles or fried rice and shashlik. 

7:30pm-10:00pm
Dinner: They make something fresh for dinner daily as well. But its the same as the stuff that's made for lunch (by that I mean it's gonna be roti salan). I've kind of noticed that if they make have naan/roti for lunch, then they do rice for dinner and vice versa. There are water coolers with mineral water at the dorms, but most of us get our own water as well. And occasionally for dinner they'll serve soda or dessert (saviyan, kheer, custard, fruit). And once a week we have burgers (kabobs, basically). That's everyone's favorite day of the week hahaha.

Also, the boys have an additional "canteen system" in their hostel. There's a chef that makes dinner for them from his own menu with his own prices. That's completely separate from the mess system that all hostel kids have to pay for. His food is actually pretty good, he makes continental food. Steak, mashed potatoes, pasta, pizza, fish and chips, that kind of stuff. It ranges from like 150-300 rupees per dish, depending on what it is. Us hostel girls get food from him occasionally as well, but you have to go pick it up from the guys dorms or have someone bring it for you. 

As for the quantity of food, you can eat as much as you like, don't worry! I'm not sure what the seating/set up is in the boys hostel, but for us girls the dining hall is a room lined with sinks along two walls. In the middle there are 7-8 tables with chairs, they change the setting from time to time. There's a counter area where they set the food up. You just go up, get a plate from there and get your food. It's literally just salan in a big bowl and the box-thing with naan in it. 

Honestly, the dorm food isn't amazing. But food is food, and you're going to pay for it regardless so you might as well eat it if you're hungry.


----------



## temptprovidence

guys got an interesting info for girls applying for medical admission.. punjab students can apply at dow and the merit is low for the punjab students.. later you can exchange seat from someone at fjmc and study here.. if there is some student who wants t go there... because thats one of the highest merit colleges at sindh:thumbsup:


----------



## Iqra Ahmed

Are you still uses the site than do tell me I want to talk


----------



## energetic

whom you are asking this question?


----------



## amnayawarali

*Urgent Query*

Guys I have a peculiar issue, I did my O levels from abroad and my A levels from Pakistan, will I be eligible if I simply give my SAT scores???????????????????????


----------



## freakedout

Hey! Sorry if I replied too late. I'm not sure if you can give your SAT scores so you'll have to call the admin and ask.

I applied for admission to the MBBS program this year and got accepted. Could anyone tell me how DIMC has changed in the last two years (since the last post describing the university is from 2013) and if you've got accepted as well, I'll create a Facebook page for the class of 2020 and add you.


----------



## Amnahx3

freakedout said:


> Hey! Sorry if I replied too late. I'm not sure if you can give your SAT scores so you'll have to call the admin and ask.
> 
> I applied for admission to the MBBS program this year and got accepted. Could anyone tell me how DIMC has changed in the last two years (since the last post describing the university is from 2013) and if you've got accepted as well, I'll create a Facebook page for the class of 2020 and add you.


hey, it would probably be a good idea if u made a new thread on here titled DIMC 2020 or something. you'll find more prospective students like that. I'm not really sure how the school has changed in the last two years but I'm a first year student at DIMC so if u have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## freakedout

Hey! Glad I ran into a first year. Could you tell me, for starters, when you have to pay the tuition fees and in how many installments? I've been emailing and calling DIMC for ages and I've received no reply. 

Secondly, how're you finding the university? Are the profs good and experienced? On average, how much time do you get off in a year (excluding study breaks)? Has DIMC added any extra curricular activities to their campus?

I know these questions have been answered in this thread before but I'd really appreciate an updated review.


----------



## Amnahx3

freakedout said:


> Hey! Glad I ran into a first year. Could you tell me, for starters, when you have to pay the tuition fees and in how many installments? I've been emailing and calling DIMC for ages and I've received no reply.
> 
> Secondly, how're you finding the university? Are the profs good and experienced? On average, how much time do you get off in a year (excluding study breaks)? Has DIMC added any extra curricular activities to their campus?
> 
> I know these questions have been answered in this thread before but I'd really appreciate an updated review.


the tuition fees need to be paid before u start school and they need to be paid all at once - there's no instalments. also you'll need to be really persistent when trying to get in touch with administration, it's pure luck if they answer ur calls/emails. 

uh I'm gonna be honest here and say that if it's possible for u to get into med school at home then that's a better idea. but if ur definitely coming to Pakistan then DIMC is gonna be the best place for u. it's pretty decent. the professors are all very educated but lectures can be boring and at times it's just lecturers reading out presentation slides. 

we don't get a lot of time off. we're gonna get about 6 weeks off at the end of the year but apart from that people usually just take time off themselves and try and keep up with classes/studying in their own time. 

we have sports week once a year and u can also join DIPCA (dow international patient care association) which is where u help people who can't afford medicine and stuff in the hospital. but apart from that there isn't really anything else.


----------



## freakedout

Thanks for the information. I usually visit Pakistan every summer since I'm from there so I hope the transaction to DIMC is fairly smooth. Do you have any other advice for first years (stuff you were unaware of when you first went there or just general comments)?


----------



## dec2015

Amna,

Where did you stay your first year. At Dorm or with family. I am planning to stay at Dorm my first year. Would you advise that to a Girl. All my relatives live far away in Defence so it is not feasible to drive every day to School. What do you recommend as you are a current first year student. Please advise.


----------



## Amnahx3

dec2015 said:


> Amna,
> 
> Where did you stay your first year. At Dorm or with family. I am planning to stay at Dorm my first year. Would you advise that to a Girl. All my relatives live far away in Defence so it is not feasible to drive every day to School. What do you recommend as you are a current first year student. Please advise.


I'm living in the dorms. yea, I'd recommend it. it's very safe and everything so you don't have to worry about anything like that. I've heard that our dorms are some of the best in Pakistan but I'm not sure how true that is. also we have electricity all the time so that's a huge plus point.


----------



## dec2015

Amna

Howing before we should hear something from IBCC. For me it has been 3 weeks since I sent them my fedex? Any idea? No one picks up the phone either ? How long was it before you received your equivalence?


----------



## freakedout

Hey! A friend of mine had her equivalence certificate done as well. It took over a month to get a letter stating that the certificate was in process and around one and a half to get a hold of them and actually receive the original one. The phone doesn't really work so what's best is if you could get someone to go to IBCC headquarters in Islamabad and have someone follow up on it for you.


----------



## dec2015

So I got the Provisional Letter of equivalance in the mail from IBCC. Stating that here are your marks meanwhile Verification is in process. That is sent over to DIMC. What are the next steps. Do we just pay fees. Or do we have to wait to get a letter of admission from DIMC. I guess when do we actually know that DIMC has admitted us.??

- - - Updated - - -

and when do we start to plan for Dorms etc.?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

I would call the admission cell and ask them how to proceed now that you have your provisional IBCC. That should help you figure out when to start your dorm planning. Also, if you want dorm related help, msg me privately and I'll help you get in contact with students currently there.


----------



## faiza_33

UPDATED REVIEW OF DIMC PLEASE 

i want to apply next year, but what are the pros and cons of thsi school compared to schools like KEMC, SHIFA, CMH, AGA KHAN, etc


----------

